# Congresswoman Gifford shot in Arizona (IT'S ALIVE!)



## Juno (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-12143774



> *Congresswoman, 6 Others, Killed By Gunman*
> 
> ep. Gabrielle Giffords and six others died after a gunman opened fire at a public event on Saturday, the Pima County, Ariz., sheriff's office confirms. The 40-year-old Democrat was outside a Tucson grocery store when a gunman ran up and began firing indiscriminately. The suspect was taken into police custody.
> 
> ...



Well, shit. :/


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 8, 2011)

Bullets to the brain usually do that sort of thing to you.


----------



## Tkae (Jan 8, 2011)

The most tragic thing about this is that she (if she does) will have died at a grocery store.

That's on the Top 10 worse places to die. Seriously 

Hope she recovers. Doesn't matter what party she was, nobody deserves to die at a grocery store when actually doing something politically responsible


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 8, 2011)

This is starting to get out of hand


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jan 8, 2011)

$10 says this was organized by a drug cartel because of her desire to secure the border.


----------



## Tkae (Jan 8, 2011)

Jello Biafra said:


> This is starting to get out of hand



No one's said anything even remotely stupid


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 8, 2011)

Tkae said:


> No one's said anything even remotely stupid



No, I'm talking about the fact that an elected official was just assassinated, most likely by a right-wing extremist who buys into all the conspiracy crap. The thread may carry on.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jan 8, 2011)

Jello Biafra said:


> No, I'm talking about the fact that an elected official was just assassinated, most likely by a right-wing extremist who buys into all the conspiracy crap. The thread may carry on.



You might have just set off a shit storm...We should wait and see how it plays out.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 8, 2011)

Jello Biafra said:


> This is starting to get out of hand



Your hand is starting to get out of this.


----------



## Juno (Jan 8, 2011)

People are already blaming Palin for this: 

This is going to get ugly even before the true motive is known.


----------



## Heloves (Jan 8, 2011)

Maybe it's because of the fact she's been harassing illegals that one of them said screw it she needs to pay for not letting me earn my money for my family...


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jan 8, 2011)

Juno said:


> People are already blaming Palin for this:
> 
> This is going to get ugly even before the true motive is known.



I sense a shit storm coming!


----------



## Hinako (Jan 8, 2011)

I see our local socialist has blamed the right wing already. People should be surprised it wasn't a crazy old man that our generation hopes to die out.


----------



## αce (Jan 8, 2011)

Inb4 huge media shitstorm


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 8, 2011)

Juno said:


> People are already blaming Palin for this:
> 
> This is going to get ugly even before the true motive is known.



That is unbelievable.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 8, 2011)

Hinako said:


> I see our local socialist has blamed the right wing already. People should be surprised it wasn't a crazy old man that our generation hopes to die out.


Gifford was among 20 members of the House that were targeted by Sarah Palin's Political Action Committee to be voted out for the offense of daring to be a liberal.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 8, 2011)

Jello Biafra said:


> Gifford was among 20 members of the House that were targeted by Sarah Palin's Political Action Committee to be voted out for the offense of daring to be a liberal.



Well they succeeded.


----------



## Huntress (Jan 8, 2011)

Jello Biafra said:


> No, I'm talking about the fact that an elected official was just assassinated, most likely by a right-wing extremist who buys into all the conspiracy crap. The thread may carry on.



when i saw the title of this thread, i just _knew_ the congresswoman would be a democrat and the first suspect to cross my mind was the rightwingers


----------



## Hinako (Jan 8, 2011)

Jello Biafra said:


> Gifford was among 20 members of the House that were targeted by Sarah Palin's Political Action Committee to be voted out for the offense of daring to be a liberal.


It was actually for the offense of implementing what she thought was the wrong policies(which in this case was health care bill) not for simply being liberal, otherwise the entire house dems should have been on the list, by your logic.  Use your brain.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 8, 2011)

Jello Biafra said:


> No, I'm talking about the fact that an elected official was just assassinated, most likely by a right-wing extremist who buys into all the conspiracy crap. The thread may carry on.



Please don't turn this tragedy into Right-Wing bashing, until the news confirms it was such an individual.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Jan 8, 2011)

My thoughts are...

Where was security? This guy even killed a freaking child. Sounds like an indiscriminate crazy person to me... 

Or like Tyrannos said, maybe a drug cartel *boggles*.


----------



## Skandranan (Jan 8, 2011)

amazingfunksta said:


> My thoughts are...
> 
> Where was security? This guy even killed a freaking child. Sounds like an indiscriminate crazy person to me.



My thoughts as well, especially since he was able to get to the Congresswoman and shoot her point blank in the head. And from the reports it was bystanders who tackled the guy, not security or the police.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 8, 2011)

horrible this had to happen......


shitstorm should be interesting though.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Jan 8, 2011)

Skandranan said:


> My thoughts as well, especially since he was able to get to the Congresswoman and shoot her point blank in the head. And from the reports it was bystanders who tackled the guy, not security or the police.



Exactly... I'm under the impression that members of the house and senate are assigned bodyguards. Sounds like a pretty shitty bodyguard.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 8, 2011)

More right wing violence. Who could've guessed ?


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 8, 2011)

If it was a cartel hit, it seems rather counter productive to think assassinating a US politician will make it easier to operate. Not that I necessarily expect sound judgment.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 8, 2011)

highly doubt this was a cartel hit.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Jan 8, 2011)

amazingfunksta said:


> My thoughts are...
> 
> Where was security? This guy even killed a freaking child. Sounds like an indiscriminate crazy person to me...
> 
> Or like Tyrannos said, maybe a drug cartel *boggles*.



Or maybe, as is far more likely, it's a piece of shit sub-human right winger.

It was a white male in his early twenties and it was an event thrown together and publicized by the congresswoman on her website; hardly signs of an "indiscriminate crazy person" shooter or a drug cartel.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 8, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Please don't turn this tragedy into Right-Wing bashing, until the news confirms it was such an individual.
> 
> In all likelihood it was likely a hit by the Drug Cartels regarding her stance on  Border Security.   Arizona has been quickly becoming a hotbed of Cartel activity in the past year or so.



I dont think they were the reason.

Im more inclined to believe it was a rogue conservative. Cartels know better then to start gunning down elected US officials. Thats only going to cause more attention to them and possibly get what people have been wanting down there. The military.


----------



## Skandranan (Jan 8, 2011)

Sources are now saying that she's alive.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 8, 2011)

More like their conflicting, whether she survived is not known yet


----------



## Hinako (Jan 8, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Or maybe, as is far more likely, it's a piece of shit sub-human right winger.
> 
> It was a white male in his early twenties and it was an event thrown together and publicized by the congresswoman on her website; hardly signs of an "indiscriminate crazy person" shooter or a drug cartel.


The gunman was white? Where did you find that out?


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jan 8, 2011)

I suspect that he was a member of the Tea Party.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank goodness she has a chance of making it through.  My thoughts are with her in her surgery and I pray she makes it through.



Hinako said:


> The gunman was white? Where did you find that out?



"*The gunman was young, mid-to-late 20s, white,* clean-shaven with short hair and wearing dark clothing and said nothing during the shooting or while being held down, although he struggled at first. He was "not particularly well-dressed"; he didn't look like a businessman, but more of a "fringe character," Rayle said. The sheriff's department arrived, arrested the gunman and cordoned off the parking lot."


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 8, 2011)

He probably has some prior experience with fire arms too. He shot a lot of people before running off especially when people said they heard 15-20 shots.


----------



## Verdius (Jan 8, 2011)

If only someone else had a gun! Then they could have shot him after his surprise shots and this whole tragedy could have been avoided!


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 8, 2011)

Verdius said:


> If only someone else had a gun! Then they could have shot him after his surprise shots and this whole tragedy could have been avoided!



Democrats are generally against guns so its like a turkey shoot.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 8, 2011)

Unbelievable... 

*Edit: news reports on television state that she's still alive?  Anyone else hearing this? *



amazingfunksta said:


> My thoughts are...
> *
> Where was security*? This guy even killed a freaking child. Sounds like an indiscriminate crazy person to me...
> 
> Or like Tyrannos said, maybe a drug cartel *boggles*.



Amazing, right?  You would think that in these times, security would be crawling up everyone's ass.



Verdius said:


> If only someone else had a gun! Then they could have shot him after his surprise shots and this whole tragedy could have been avoided!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not going to say my thoughts because we don't have any motivation or scenario yet.

I hope for the congresswoman's recovery and for her family.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey, I'm getting a report that she's alive. Any more info about this?


----------



## CrazyAries (Jan 8, 2011)

It appears that Giffords and the 6 others are still alive.



> ? 18 mins ago
> 
> TUCSON, Arizona (Reuters) ? Representative Gabrielle Giffords of Arizona was shot point blank in the head by a man who opened fire indiscriminately at a constituency meeting in Tucson, U.S. media reported on Saturday.
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20110108/us_nm/us_usa_shooting_congresswoman


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2011)

Usually these cowards try and commit suicide after accomplishing what they set out to do, running away is even more cowardly


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 8, 2011)

She's in critical condition.


----------



## Skandranan (Jan 8, 2011)

There's going to be a press conference at the hospital where the Congresswoman is undergoing surgery at about 3:30 EST, 1:30 local time.


----------



## Hinako (Jan 8, 2011)

I kind of find it hard to believe no one else was carrying in the area to take him down with their own gun. 20 shots takes a while.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 8, 2011)

Hinako said:


> I kind of find it hard to believe no one else was carrying in the area to take him down with their own gun. 20 shots takes a while.



With an M4 you can shoot 12-15 accurate rounds per minute on average.

A pistol can be accurate as well. You can also go through an entire clip easily within 10 seconds. Im sure this guy fired off those 15-20 rounds within a minute.


----------



## Skandranan (Jan 8, 2011)

Hinako said:


> I kind of find it hard to believe no one else was carrying in the area to take him down with their own gun. 20 shots takes a while.



If he was in the crowd it probably wouldn't have taken much at point blank range. Supposedly there were several hundred people there in the parking lot.

Also, the press conference has been delayed but they haven't given a new time yet.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2011)

She survived a bullet to the head?

Fingers crossed.

As for who did it:

These things are almost always lone crazier. JFK it was a lone crazy. Bobby Kennedy was a lone crazy. The last one I recall happening was the guy who invested Jonestown, a group of crazies but still, same-ish thing. It wasn't foreign agencies or political opponents or criminals. Just nutjobs.

Political (Or religious if she as pro-choice) opposition is the next on the list but even then it'll be lone, rightwing nutjob rather than GOP regular.

Cartel is really unlikely. They don't even like to off US tax payers or policemen for fear of drawing down wrath. They'd have to be absolutely crazy and retarded and the guys who run really big, professional, profitable crime syndicates are none of those things.

Personal grudges generally don't go for people in open crowds so that's veeeeeery unlikely.

My bets are a paranoid loon who wanted to get on TV.

Anyone know when the last assassination of a US government official occurred?



Jello Biafra said:


> No, I'm talking about the fact that an elected official was just assassinated, most likely by a right-wing extremist who buys into all the conspiracy crap. The thread may carry on.



You have no idea why this guy did this. Right now you're just being mindlessly partisan and that makes you as big a problem as the GOP thug patrol.

Same to the rest of you, stop blaming your hate group of the moment.



amazingfunksta said:


> My thoughts are...
> 
> Where was security? This guy even killed a freaking child. Sounds like an indiscriminate crazy person to me...



Junior house members to my knowledge generally don't have any security.


----------



## Mael (Jan 8, 2011)

Judging by the description it could've been one of those waste-of-a-cause anarchists.  But likely?

A very ignorant and ill-informed fringer.


----------



## Kensei (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like the shooting is an afghan war vet.


----------



## Keile (Jan 8, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Please don't turn this tragedy into Right-Wing bashing, until the news confirms it was such an individual.
> 
> In all likelihood it was likely a hit by the Drug Cartels or some angry individual that was hit hard by the economy (I.E. not politically motiviated).



Wrong. 

1) Her office was previously vandalized by Tea Partiers who were mad at her.

2) Arizona is a conservative haven.

It seems likely it was Tea Partier as the man involved is white and from Arizona.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2011)

Hinako said:


> I kind of find it hard to believe no one else was carrying in the area to take him down with their own gun. 20 shots takes a while.



With a semi-auto handgun? You could empty it in five seconds.

And when someone suddenly starts firing in a crowd unless you're a very well trained personal security type (Like a Presidential bodyguard) you're going to be too shocked to get your gun and fire back effectively. Even police and soldiers would probably bee shocked for a good twenty seconds unless they were already on-guard. 

Added to that panic you're going to be ducking, diving, looking for cover, getting run over by fleeing crowds and fearing to fire lest you hit an innocent.

Last "Have a go Hero in the US" I heard about who fired back at a crazy gunman hit a little girl while doing so though I will admit, that's all I can remember.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2011)

Its not wise to put out those kinds of judgment calls before we have more information 

It may have been a Red, the coincidences are there, but its not actually confirmed by any real source so its not smart to say that it was such and such definitively


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 8, 2011)

Who wants to bet the shooter was an Illegal from Mexico?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jan 8, 2011)

I really hope she makes it out alive.

She is not one of my congresspeople, but generally seems like a nice lady and all.
Also, I have great respect for our house and senate leaders. Even though some are corrupt as hell, they are still our leaders.

Fuck anarchists. What they don't understand is democracy originally intends to give the people some active participation, and republics simply choose the best qualified individual to steer the opinions in a logical direction.

They whine so much about being controled, yet never run for election or vote.
Fucking retarded pussies.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2011)

Keile said:


> Wrong.
> 
> 1) Her office was previously vandalized by Tea Partiers who were mad at her.
> 
> ...



No, the point was this kind of pointless speculation is harmful to to everyone and only stirs up hatred and flamewars. You don't know anything about this gunman.  Speculate if you want but don't assign blame just yet.

Anyway, the best evidence is lone crazy because all the previous US assassinations I can think of were lone crazies.

JFK, Bobby Kennedy, Reagan (Attempted), Harvey Milk, even John Lennon if we want to move from political figures.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2011)

lol who said it was an anarchist?


----------



## Skandranan (Jan 8, 2011)

New information out, the federal judge that was reported shot is Judge John Roll. They're saying that he's dead but at this point I would take that with a grain of salt, the media has already made that mistake before.


----------



## Kensei (Jan 8, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Who wants to bet the shooter was an Illegal from Mexico?



The shooter was a white, mid-to-late 20s male who served in Afghanistan. Another one of the people shot was Federal Judge John Roll who allowed a family of illegal immigrants to sue an Arizona rancher.

The likelihood of it being an illegal is 0.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 8, 2011)

Just look at the bright side of this incident if "The Shooter" is an illegal this will be the event that galvanizes the public to force the State and Federal Government to expell all
illegals from Mexico from our lands at last.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Usually these cowards try and commit suicide after accomplishing what they set out to do, running away is even more cowardly



Normally they run away and then they commit suicide.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Just look at the bright side of this incident if "The Shooter" is an illegal this will be the event that galvanizes the public to force the State and Federal Government to expell all
> illegals from Mexico from our lands at last.



On the other hand if it was one of the Minute Men then every proponent of strict border control will scuttle back under their rocks for the next twenty years.


----------



## Kensei (Jan 8, 2011)

The name of the shooter is 22 year older jared laughner according to the AP.


----------



## Keile (Jan 8, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> No, the point was this kind of pointless speculation is harmful to to everyone and only stirs up hatred and flamewars. You don't know anything about this gunman.  Speculate if you want but don't assign blame just yet.
> 
> Anyway, the best evidence is lone crazy because all the previous US assassinations I can think of were lone crazies.
> 
> JFK, Bobby Kennedy, Reagan (Attempted), Harvey Milk, even John Lennon if we want to move from political figures.



Say what you will, but the man shot up a Dem meeting. 

The world would also be better of if Reagan were finished off earlier.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 8, 2011)

I was right it was related to the issue of Illegal immigration you see had you people done your job and kicked these people outa our country who had no business being in our country in the 1st place that Federal Judge and congresswoman would not have been shot today.


----------



## On and On (Jan 8, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> $10 says this was organized by a drug cartel because of her desire to secure the border.



I'll wait for the movie version


----------



## Keile (Jan 8, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I was right it was related to the issue of Illegal immigration you see had you people done your job and kicked these people outa our country who had no business being in our country in the 1st place that Federal Judge and congresswoman would not have been shot today.



If Republican crazies were locked up from the outset, no one would be dead in the first place.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2011)

Keile said:


> Say what you will, but the man shot up a Dem meeting.



When you assume you make and ass out of u and me.

Correlation does not equal causation.



> The world would also be better of if Reagan were finished off earlier.



Yeah, fuck elections right?


----------



## Skandranan (Jan 8, 2011)

Keile said:


> The world would also be better of if Reagan were finished off earlier.



That's right kids. Murder is _good_ as long as it's somebody we don't like.


----------



## Keile (Jan 8, 2011)

> Yeah, fuck elections right?



You think elections are the best method of choosing politicians?

The majority of people, Americans included, are idiots that can hardly tie their shoelaces, much less consider voting. I don't support murder but I wouldn't stand in the way of someone who wanted to kill certain politicians I don't like.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 8, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> $10 says this was organized by a drug cartel because of her desire to secure the border.



The cartels aren't complete morons you know.


----------



## Kensei (Jan 8, 2011)

Turns out there might be three people involved in the shooting.

And here's a picture of one of the suspects Jared Laughner.



He's the white male.


----------



## Keile (Jan 8, 2011)

Skandranan said:


> That's right kids. Murder is _good_ as long as it's somebody we don't like.



What do you think all wars _ever_ have been about?

What do yo think laws are based on?

_A hint: Things we find morally abhorrent and/or simply do not like_


----------



## kayanathera (Jan 8, 2011)

I would like to see how americans on NF spin this one of because when some governor was shot in Pakistan some days ago they were all disgusted by those stinky extremists


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I was right it was related to the issue of Illegal immigration you see had you people done your job and kicked these people outa our country who had no business being in our country in the 1st place that Federal Judge and congresswoman would not have been shot today.






Kensei said:


> The name of the shooter is 22 year older jared laughner according to the AP.



Oh Yes, he's totally illegal. My god...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2011)

Keile said:


> You think elections are the best method of choosing politicians?



Have you come up with a better one?

Me and Plato are all ears.



> The majority of people, Americans included, are idiots that can hardly tie their shoelaces, much less consider voting. I don't support murder but I wouldn't stand in the way of someone who wanted to kill certain politicians I don't like.



No one ever said it turned up the best leaders all of the time but it does give greater stability than any other system. I'll take George Bush over civil wars between dynasties thank you very much.

And hey, you're exactly the same as this nutter who shot at the congresswoman. Good job psycho.

Also that works too ways, you just said if someone tried to kill you you wouldn't expect anyone to defend you. Nice.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2011)

kayanathera said:


> I would like to see how americans on NF spin this one of because when some governor was shot in Pakistan some days ago they were all disgusted by those stinky extremists



And now they're going to be disgusted at their native psycho.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2011)

Do non natives actually think Americans stick up for others just because they are Americans?  That's like saying nobody has ever heard of a domestic murderer  Its asinine


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 8, 2011)

she isnt dead she is making a recovery


----------



## Keile (Jan 8, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Have you come up with a better one?
> 
> Me and Plato are all ears.



Canada has a good one. We elect a party but the party reserves the right to  choose its leader, not the people. 




> No one ever said it turned up the best leaders all of the time but it does give greater stability than any other system. I'll take George Bush over civil wars between dynasties thank you very much.
> 
> And hey, you're exactly the same as this nutter who shot at the congresswoman. Good job psycho.



You are assuming too much here.



> Also that works too ways, you just said if someone tried to kill you you wouldn't expect anyone to defend you. Nice.



I said "politician". If I were a politician, I wouldn't expect any normal Joe to protect me, just federal law enforcement.


----------



## Cactus (Jan 8, 2011)

Is this how college drop outs try to change the government?


----------



## Kensei (Jan 8, 2011)

a second shooter was arrested.


----------



## Hinako (Jan 8, 2011)

Keile said:


> Canada has a good one. We elect a party but the party reserves the right to  choose its leader, not the people.


Sounds like the U.S. in the 1800s.


----------



## Skandranan (Jan 8, 2011)

OK, apparently this is the guy's YouTube channel:



This guy is fucking crazy.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 8, 2011)

I have no problem with people owning guns.

It’s just Yanks owning guns I’m concerned about.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jan 8, 2011)

kayanathera said:


> I would like to see how americans on NF spin this one of because when some governor was shot in Pakistan some days ago they were all disgusted by those stinky extremists



You know what, I am glad you brought this up.
I am not sure how others will take it, but as a forward thinking young american, I put him right in the same category as the other assassin. That is what he is.
A murderer and weakling. 

Not in the physical sense, as his gun showed his power. The power to take life.
It is a venerable power as well, but the weakness within this young man, only two years older than me is in his impatience, and inability to use society to his advantage.

As a young, caucasian male (not being racist, just pointing out the lack of minority ethnicity gives him a more acceptable image platform. Almost a vanilla in context to ice cream) , 
with no obvious disfigurements or defects, with enough sponsoring, he could have joined congress in three years and opposed her where her realm was, the house floors.

He was impatient, and unable to see the avenues in which he could have moved without taking lives.

In my eyes, he IS a stinky extremist.
A freedom fighter would have protested. A terrorist assasinates and shoots into crowds.
He is a terrorist.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2011)

A second shooter!? *goes for popcorn*


----------



## Kensei (Jan 8, 2011)

Apparently viewers in tucson are upset that they may miss the football game.


----------



## Alien (Jan 8, 2011)

Wait, was this image really on Palin's official website ?


----------



## Kensei (Jan 8, 2011)

Alien said:


> Wait, was this image really on Palin's official website ?



Until earlier today, it was on Palin's PAC website.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes..it was  And Palin was neither apologetic nor sorry when it was first revealed months ago 


But Huffpost is a liberal website so you might not want to go there for your objective information


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2011)

Check what books he liked on youtube channel:



> I had favorite books: Animal Farm, Brave New World, The Wizard Of OZ, Aesop Fables, The Odyssey, Alice Adventures Into Wonderland, Fahrenheit 451, Peter Pan, To Kill A Mockingbird, We The Living, Phantom Toll Booth, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, Pulp,Through The Looking Glass, The Communist Manifesto, Siddhartha, The Old Man And The Sea, Gulliver's Travels, Mein Kampf, The Republic, and Meno.



 Next thing you know, they'll ban Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 8, 2011)

Who did the woman represent? Who was the guy and will she make it?


----------



## Kensei (Jan 8, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Check what books he liked on youtube channel:
> 
> 
> 
> Next thing you know, they'll ban Wizard of Oz.



The books really say nothing about other than the fact that he liked to read. His weird videos though... He's insane.


----------



## Keile (Jan 8, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yes..it was  And Palin was neither apologetic nor sorry when it was first revealed months ago
> 
> 
> But Huffpost is a liberal website so you might not want to go there for your objective information



Putting your post aside, can you stop with the  after every goddamn sentence?

What's wrong with you?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 8, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Who did the woman represent? Who was the guy and will she make it?


According to my news, shes out of surgery and recovering now


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 8, 2011)

Hinako said:


> Sounds like the U.S. in the 1800s.



Better then having one person wielding so much power.

Gasp.

That sounds like monarchy.


----------



## Skandranan (Jan 8, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Who did the woman represent? Who was the guy and will she make it?



She represented Arizona's 8th District. The guy's name is Jared Lee Loughner (his YouTube channel: ), though another person was arrested and we do not know who as of yet. Apparently she is responding to doctor's commands and they're hopeful she will recover.


----------



## Mael (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm rather concerned seeing that PAC map site.  I mean...wow.

Gotta love the target icons.  Truly Palin and her legion is dangerous.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2011)

A nine year old died I was all ready to bash America but not when a child dies  wish it was a old person or someone else but not a little girl  fuck you America, hope shes al-right. They seem positive about her condition...


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2011)

Kensei said:


> The books really say nothing about other than the fact that he liked to read. His weird videos though... He's insane.



 I only said that because you know how people like to jump to conclusions. And yes, he's totally bananas.


----------



## Kensei (Jan 8, 2011)

The guy's videos show a deep hatred of his own district. He likely chose her because she's the representative of his district.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2011)

Keile said:


> Putting your post aside, can you stop with the  after every goddamn sentence?
> 
> What's wrong with you?




I hardly think that's relevant to the thread  Nor the subject at hand


----------



## Juno (Jan 8, 2011)

Mael said:


> I'm rather concerned seeing that PAC map site.  I mean...wow.
> 
> Gotta love the target icons.  Truly Palin and her legion is dangerous.



She's been a real culrprit for use of escalating violent rhetoric to frame mundane political differences. Even if the shooter wasn't motivated by her (and it seems likely he wasn't), hopefully now at least politicians who do this will realise how fucking inappropriate this shit is.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jan 8, 2011)

Skandranan said:


> OK, apparently this is the guy's YouTube channel:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is fucking crazy.



Ah, thanks for this.

Watching the video, I get a strange feeling of... government paranoia?
I Vaguely understand what he means, and some of it reminds me of myself, but there is a strange dissonance between his thoughts. Like he briefly read a book in logic and validity, and tried to apply it to a subject that makes it purposely incoherant.

It seems like the videos aim at dissolution of a brainwashed mind, but watching it strangely infects the mind itself. Its like he becomes that which he hates the most. People who deceive through words.

While the currency value of the US bill is in decline, shooting a congresswoman does nothing to change it. Like he said, you can always create another form of currency. However he takes the incorrect route to make such a change.


It all smacks of pseudo-intellectualism, if there is such a thing. Like he uses words and concepts beyond his perception to make him feel better about himself.

He is lazy. Lazy and fatally misinformed.


----------



## Adagio (Jan 8, 2011)

Fucking hell the vids on the youtube channel are outright crazy.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 8, 2011)

Obama's speaking!


----------



## Xion (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like a young Repuglican. Has a YT channel, but I didn't bother checking it out much but I guess it probably has some deluded Teabagger ideas regarding healthcare reform being bad and turning us into a socialist state and such.

I checked her Wikipedia page and didn't see any controversial issues she is part of or that at least would warrant such an attack. In fact she seemed pretty reasonable, so it had to be a Teabagger!

I mean I could see if someone did this to Jan Brewer or Christine O'Donnell. That actually makes sense. But this woman? Not really.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2011)

Xion said:


> Looks like a young Republican.



Sure about that? When Fox gets finish with this people will say he was hired Obama to kill her so the Republicans would look bad. Obama threaten his family, If he didn't do it they'd be kill any America would protect their family no matter the cost


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Jello Biafra said:


> No, I'm talking about the fact that an elected official was just assassinated, most likely by a right-wing extremist who buys into all the conspiracy crap. The thread may carry on.



And I say your out of your damn mind, I'm bookmarking this for future reference.

Crazy socialist fear monger.


----------



## Kensei (Jan 8, 2011)

apparently people in tucson are worried that obama's press conference over the shooting might interfere with viewing the football game


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 8, 2011)

That YT channel is ridiculously crazy.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 8, 2011)

Just to inform you guys, the Democrats also made their own targetted killing map.

Nobody mentions that?


----------



## AlphaRooster (Jan 8, 2011)

Fucking innocent people get shot, and the anti-republican Trolls come out. Either way I hope she's all right, and the shooter(s) punished.  No matter what party you represent, nobody wants this for the opposing side. At the very least, it makes people look bad.

It's sad how NF trolls so hard at times, even so-called Mods join in the fray.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2011)

MbS said:


> Just to inform you guys, the Democrats also made their own targetted killing map.
> 
> Nobody mentions that?



Are you seriously trying to troll a somebody got shot thread


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 8, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Are you seriously trying to troll a somebody got shot thread



Yes. MBS has no shame.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 8, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Are you seriously trying to troll a somebody got shot thread



I?m sick of the double standards partnering to conservatives. People on here actually advocating Sarah Palin as having enticing some guy to shoot politicians while the anti-cons act all holy then thou as usual.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Jan 8, 2011)

This assassination attempt makes me wonder. Why does US have more assassination attempts against its politicians than other western countries?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2011)

^ A certain ex Tea party runner for congress would say "Second amendment remedies" 



MbS said:


> I’m sick of the double standards partnering to conservatives. People on here actually advocating Sarah Palin as having enticing some guy to shoot politicians while the anti-cons act all holy then thou as usual.



I'm not going to argue with someone who hasn't the faintest clue as to what they are talking about.

I just hoped one would have a little more tact than to troll a serious thread with nonsense


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 8, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> This assassination attempt makes me wonder. Why does US have more assassination attempts against its politicians than other western countries?



The US has more despicable politicians and a more gun-loving population.


----------



## Extasee (Jan 8, 2011)

Damn. .__.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Jan 8, 2011)

Grrblt said:


> The US has more despicable politicians and a more gun-loving population.



I am not sure JFK or Reagan  or this Politician are really that despicable. Neither was MLK or some other people who were assassination targets really despicable. Celebrities also were targeted too like Jodie Foster. 



> and a more gun-loving population.


 Must be this. And so some crazy people have easy access to them.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 8, 2011)

Surely Canadians are just as gung-ho about their guns.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Jan 8, 2011)

Somehow though im sad a child died...i think this is the only way to get through to the government. While i wish we could do things gandhi style here i dont see that happening. 

Sorry that a child died...but somehow i cant care about a scumbag politician(she is a fucking scumbag...any person who goes into washington is a scumbag its like a rule of the universe or something) being shot in the head. Maybe if we took the noose out the government would back off and get the message.

Somehow i see this getting twisted as the tea partys or sarah palins fault....as evidence this thread.

Maybe this is the first of things to come?


----------



## Verdius (Jan 8, 2011)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Somehow though im sad a child died...i think this is the only way to get through to the government. While i wish we could do things gandhi style here i dont see that happening.
> 
> Sorry that a child died...but somehow i cant care about a scumbag politician(she is a fucking scumbag...any person who goes into washington is a scumbag its like a rule of the universe or something) being shot in the head. Maybe if we took the noose out the government would back off and get the message.
> 
> ...



Spoken like a true piece of trash.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 8, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm not going to argue with someone who hasn't the faintest clue as to what they are talking about.
> 
> I just hoped one would have a little more tact than to troll a serious thread with nonsense



Stop being ignorant. Look at this post:



Jello Biafra said:


> Gifford was among 20 members of the House that were targeted by Sarah Palin's Political Action Committee to be voted out for the offense of daring to be a liberal.



And from a mod no less.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Jan 8, 2011)

I would say that instead of Politicians being despicable, people considering them fucking scumbags who do not deserve to live, is the problem. (People having that opinion about them either because they are Politicians or because they are Politicians who support a policy they don't like much),.And a sign of someone being crazy and not a human of much quality.



nagatopwnsall said:


> Somehow though im sad a child died...i think this is the only way to get through to the government. While i wish we could do things gandhi style here i dont see that happening.
> 
> Sorry that a child died...but somehow i cant care about a scumbag politician(she is a fucking scumbag...any person who goes into washington is a scumbag its like a rule of the universe or something) being shot in the head. Maybe if we took the noose out the government would back off and get the message.
> 
> ...



The idea of this nagato guy having a gun is not comforting.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 8, 2011)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Somehow though im sad a child died...i think this is the only way to get through to the government. While i wish we could do things gandhi style here i dont see that happening.
> 
> Sorry that a child died...but somehow i cant care about a scumbag politician(she is a fucking scumbag...any person who goes into washington is a scumbag its like a rule of the universe or something) being shot in the head. Maybe if we took the noose out the government would back off and get the message.
> 
> ...



Naggers, I fear someday we'll see an interview with your next-door neighbour saying 'he always seemed a quiet sort...'


----------



## Mael (Jan 8, 2011)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Somehow though im sad a child died...i think this is the only way to get through to the government. While i wish we could do things gandhi style here i dont see that happening.
> 
> Sorry that a child died...but somehow i cant care about a scumbag politician(she is a fucking scumbag...any person who goes into washington is a scumbag its like a rule of the universe or something) being shot in the head. Maybe if we took the noose out the government would back off and get the message.
> 
> ...



That's because Palin and the Tea Party mentality do have some indirect responsibility in all this.  Palin has yet to comment on her PAC site and it's this brooding mentality taught to morons that the government is to be feared, loathed, and at times attacked in the name of some misbegotten cause to "take back the country."

Give me a fucking break.  It's an assassination attempt and the man's now a child murderer.  Fuck him and his couch.


----------



## Xion (Jan 8, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> This assassination attempt makes me wonder. Why does US have more assassination attempts against its politicians than other western countries?



a.) Who says we do? Prove it.

b.) Much larger and more diverse population.

c.) Entirely different political climate.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 8, 2011)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Somehow though im sad a child died...i think this is the only way to get through to the government. While i wish we could do things gandhi style here i dont see that happening.
> 
> Sorry that a child died...but somehow i cant care about a scumbag politician(she is a fucking scumbag...any person who goes into washington is a scumbag its like a rule of the universe or something) being shot in the head. Maybe if we took the noose out the government would back off and get the message.
> 
> ...



What have you been smoking/snorting/injecting into yourself this time Nagato?


----------



## T4R0K (Jan 8, 2011)

Meh, he fails, he wasn't Tim McVeigh level... 

More seriously, the FBI should really monitor more seriously the domestic nutjobs. You can misunderestimate a crazy guy spouting shit on the net, and this is what can happen. Remember than many want Obama dead, by their own hand if they could. And that is NOT normal.

Violence is never a solution when you disagree in politics. Unable to debate ? Stand down.

There are many crazy people that WILL act. There always will be. The job is just to be able to spot them, evaluate their threat level (some are harmless wackos, other real sociopaths), then act accordingly.

And that's a very hard job...

Hope she recovers.

EDIT : I invite the FBI and Homeland Security to put some NF members on the watchlist... Just in case !


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 8, 2011)

T4R0K said:


> Meh, he fails, he wasn't Tim McVeigh level...
> 
> More seriously, the FBI should really monitor more seriously the domestic nutjobs. You can *misunderestimate* a crazy guy spouting shit on the net, and this is what can happen.


Yeah, they need to start underestimating people properly.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Jan 8, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> I would say that instead of Politicians being despicable, people considering them fucking scumbags who do not deserve to live, is the problem. (People having that opinion about them either because they are Politicians or because they are Politicians who support a policy they don't like much),.And a sign of someone being crazy and not a human of much quality.



Forgive me if i cant find it in my cold black heart to give a shit about some scumbag politician. Its not that they dont deserve to live. Its just that they are corrupt and buyable. Thats why you will never see true change in government. Its because they are human and thus buyable. This goes for all those new tea partiers coming in too. They are going to be just as corrupt as the republicans and democrats. There is no fixing the current system with the ballot box. To think so is to be naive.

The only way to change the government is through a revolution....a french style revolution that is.

Im not saying what this dude did is right. What i AM saying is that maybe its the only thing that will get the government to listin. I dont like that he killed a kid...but i just cant give a shit about the politician. I just dont care about her at all.

Im conflicted. On one hand some part of me tells myself that it is wrong and violence is not the answer. Another part of me...the pragmatist says...maybe violence is the only avenue left. If people keep voting thinking it is going to fix things...but it never does....what then?

Then again this guy seems to be a nutjob so....im also 'hearing' this guys a commie...


----------



## Mael (Jan 8, 2011)

> The only way to change the government is through a revolution....a french style revolution that is.



It's confirmed.  You're fucking stupid.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Jan 8, 2011)

Mael said:


> It's confirmed.  You're fucking stupid.



He is dangerous stupid. A bad combination. I think the FBI should keep an eye on him, just in case he acts upon his crazy beliefs. I like how he says that violence being the answer is the pragmatist half of him.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Jan 8, 2011)

_'It's confirmed?'_ An entire body of literature has already been composed with regards to why no one gives a fuck about Nagato's opinion.


----------



## T4R0K (Jan 8, 2011)

Grrblt said:


> Yeah, they need to start underestimating people properly.



I think I should rephrase it as "They should stop underestimating", yeah... 

I wasn't even aware I made up a word...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 8, 2011)

The judge - John McCarthy Roll - is confirmed dead (confirmation by U.S Marshall of Arizona).


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 8, 2011)

This is awful


----------



## Labor4Obama (Jan 8, 2011)

A young 22 year old enthusiastic liberal who was mad at Obama for being too conservative.  Figures.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jan 8, 2011)

I blame fox news and sarah palin. 

They hold responsiblity for this, and should be treated as insticators that they are.


----------



## Labor4Obama (Jan 8, 2011)

>>Tea party is responsible derp


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 8, 2011)

The congresswoman is still alive. She's lucky, can't say the same for the others though...



MbS said:


> Just to inform you guys, the Democrats also made their own targetted killing map.
> 
> Nobody mentions that?



You're that same retard that posted that on this site aren't you?:



Trying to embarrass yourself a second time?


----------



## Ceria (Jan 8, 2011)

Pretty horrible, a child dying and others being shot, but this congresswoman got shot in the head, i'm surprised she survived.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 8, 2011)

sadated_peon said:


> I blame fox news and sarah palin.
> 
> They hold responsiblity for this, and should be treated as insticators that they are.



Their rhetoric is certainly heated, but we can't legally hold them responsible for this. Any attempt to do so will only reinforce their persecution complex, and their cause in general. I haven't found anything about this guy that implies any connection to Palin, or the Tea Party. He seems like a plain conspiracy nut to me.


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 8, 2011)

If she doesnt make it......anyone knows when the last time a member of the congress or senate was killed before this? Only thing i can remember is one being killed at Jonestown


----------



## stream (Jan 8, 2011)

None, other than Leo Ryan:


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 8, 2011)

Also, keeping in mind that he owned both a copy of the Communist Manifesto and Mein Kampf, i doubt he's primarilly a rightwinger. Misanthropic pseudo-intellectual with a leaning towards totalitarian ideologies is my bet.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2011)

this is what conspiracy theory's get you, a crazed head and a dip into insanity  the world is a lot more mundane than a movie


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 8, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Also, keeping in mind that he owned both a copy of the Communist Manifesto and Mein Kampf, i doubt he's primarilly a rightwinger. Misanthropic pseudo-intellectual with a leaning towards totalitarian ideologies is my bet.



They brain washed him by making him watch nothing but Glen Beck!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2011)

Obama did it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 8, 2011)

His political affiliations only seem to be anti-'government'. Did anyone see his videos?  Mind control via grammar. Also, currency and that.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 8, 2011)

You whiny liberals..unless you've never shot a Democrat dead and tasted its flesh..worn it as a warm winter coat..who are you to judge? It's just your emasculated homo-agenda that makes you find blatant murder wrong.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 8, 2011)

Who cares what trash party the kid may or may not have supported - he's a rabid dog that needs to be put down.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Jan 8, 2011)

sadated_peon said:


> I blame fox news and sarah palin.
> 
> They hold responsiblity for this, and should be treated as insticators that they are.



Reported for Trolling and flamebaiting.



seriously WTF!!??


----------



## ez (Jan 8, 2011)

why hasn't thread title been changed yet

isn't she alive?


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 8, 2011)

I think she's still alive. But that's horrible. And 5 others were shot and killed. A little girl, and a politician i think.


----------



## Hinako (Jan 8, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Who cares what trash party the kid may or may not have supported - he's a rabid dog that needs to be put down.


The electric chair seems suitable for the kid. Too bad they don't use it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2011)

She's still in critical condition, and could relapse anytime due to the hemorrhaging  

The bullet apparently went right through her brain, so she'll probably have damage left even when she wakes up


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 8, 2011)

The 1st words outa her mouth gonna be The sky its full of peppers....


----------



## Marknbrut (Jan 8, 2011)

Reports from the sheriff that there was another player involved - he was described as white and in his 50's. 

The sheriff seemed pretty pissed off in his interview. He laid on to the bigotry and heated political semantics that has been going on lately in the US.


----------



## Juno (Jan 8, 2011)

Mael said:


> It's confirmed.  You're fucking stupid.



I just watched the youtube videos of a deranged lunatic who just murdered a whole bunch of people including a judge and a child and possibly a congresswoman.

And he didn't come off nearly as crazy as nagato. That worries me.


----------



## Kensei (Jan 8, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Also, keeping in mind that he owned both a copy of the Communist Manifesto and Mein Kampf, i doubt he's primarilly a rightwinger. Misanthropic pseudo-intellectual with a leaning towards totalitarian ideologies is my bet.



He also read Ayn Rand's We The Living so I doubt he liked totalitarian ideologies either.


----------



## Marknbrut (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, I watched his videos as well (even though, the name Jared Laughton was given by reports, the officials have yet to confirm it). 
In his post he was talking about mind-control and brainwashing that is going on, something about the realisation of being awake or was it dreaming...(that kinda reminded me about the whole 'Matrix' movie theme about 'what is real?'), and he was very admant about the college system in US being unconstitutional. 
What is so worrying about his video (other than the obvious) was the certainity with which he professed these thoughts and idea. 
People need to be more open to assessing and evaluating their ideas and themselves, it truly makes you a more conscious person, and shows you the facts and errors of your ideas.


----------



## Labor4Obama (Jan 8, 2011)

One of his favorite books was The Communist Manifesto and his favorite Youtube video was a burning American flag.  He was clearly a Democrat.


----------



## Juno (Jan 8, 2011)

Labor4Obama said:


> One of his favorite books was The Communist Manifesto and his favorite Youtube video was a burning American flag.  He was clearly a Democrat.



Taking bets on whose dupe this is.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 8, 2011)

Kensei said:


> He also read Ayn Rand's We The Living so I doubt he liked totalitarian ideologies either.



But he has read every shitty book across the political spectrum which confirms the "pseudo-intellectual" deduction. Reading Mein Kampf out of morbid curiosity is (barely) forgivable. Reading Rand, though, is masochism unless you're enough of an asshole to "dig" it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2011)

Ishinoue  but is it really the place


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 8, 2011)

Marknbrut said:


> Reports from the sheriff that there was another player involved - he was described as white and in his 50's.
> 
> The sheriff seemed pretty pissed off in his interview. He laid on to the bigotry and heated political semantics that has been going on lately in the US.



I dont blame him at all. Im sure people who know nothing about criminal investigation is all over this shit.


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 8, 2011)

erictheking said:


> Surely Canadians are just as gung-ho about their guns.


Why would you think that?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 8, 2011)

AlphaRooster said:


> Reported for Trolling and flamebaiting.
> 
> 
> 
> seriously WTF!!??



It's neither. Quit being butthurt all the time.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Jan 8, 2011)

The Youtube interests listed in his name are all a facade.  Notice his ubiquitous usage of the past-tense strewn throughout, which is quite notable when it's even extended to his interests.  This zealot didn't expect to live past today and he knew that people would scour the internet in order to find out more about him so he made all of this in an attempt to capture and occupy the attention of the masses.  A plan to assassinate a congresswoman doesn't just come out of the blue, and we see that the Youtube channel is only a few months old.  Obviously he had already factored everything into mind, including people's questions of what motivated him, hence the pre-emptive redirect of listing books across the political spectrum, diametrically opposed to one another.  He wanted to remain a mystery and not delegated to some random wing-nut so he threw up that bone for the masses who would bite.

We will almost certainly get a clearer idea of who he really is once authorities question him, his living space is ransacked for evidence (including his hard drive), and his accomplices and connections in the past are brought into light.  It will be interesting to discover his true self.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 8, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> The Youtube interests listed in his name are all a facade.  Notice his ubiquitous usage of the past-tense strewn throughout, which is quite notable when it's even extended to his interests.  This zealot didn't expect to live past today and he knew that people would scour the internet in order to find out more about him so he made all of this in an attempt to capture and occupy the attention of the masses.  A plan to assassinate a congresswoman doesn't just come out of the blue, and we see that the Youtube channel is only a few months old.  Obviously he had already factored everything into mind, including people's questions of what motivated him, hence the pre-emptive redirect of listing books across the political spectrum, diametrically opposed to one another.  He wanted to remain a mystery and not delegated to some random wing-nut so he threw up that bone for the masses who would bite.
> 
> We will almost certainly get a clearer idea of who he really is once authorities question him, his living space is ransacked for evidence (including his hard drive), and his accomplices and connections in the past are brought into light.  It will be interesting to discover his true self.



If he was smart he stuck those drives in the microwave.


----------



## Mael (Jan 8, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Who cares what trash party the kid may or may not have supported - he's a rabid dog that needs to be put down.



Smartest thing I've heard this thread.



Juno said:


> Taking bets on whose dupe this is.



SeventhDan.


----------



## Kei (Jan 8, 2011)

I am glad she alive, but that will be some serious mental damaging. 

But either way I am glad she is trying to pull though


----------



## Xion (Jan 8, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The congresswoman is still alive. She's lucky, can't say the same for the others though...



The bullet went through her brain, she could be paralyzed or brain dead. 

Death might be better. :S


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2011)

I bet this will cause one of hell of a discussion in my Government class on monday. It's mostly full of rednecks, I wonder how it'll go.


----------



## Kei (Jan 8, 2011)

Xion said:


> The bullet went through her brain, she could be paralyzed or brain dead.
> 
> Death might be better. :S



Yeah when you think like that it is, but who to say what she wants. Being brain dead is probably the most likely thing that will happen. Paralyzed can be one too, but the brain is going to take a hard hit.

Hopefully she has people who love her to help her though this...


----------



## superattackpea (Jan 8, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> $10 says this was organized by a drug cartel because of her desire to secure the border.



Honestly I hope that's what it turns out to be, that would ensure severe military action.


----------



## BassGS (Jan 8, 2011)

Hopefully the brain damage isn't sever and it depends where in the brain she got hit. Can affect anything from her personalty to speech etc.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 8, 2011)

​


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Juno said:


> I just watched the youtube videos of a deranged lunatic who just murdered a whole bunch of people including a judge and a child and possibly a congresswoman.
> 
> And he didn't come off nearly as crazy as nagato. That worries me.



Apparently one of this guys' highschool classmates was interviewed at some point. He described our accused killer as "A pothead... with a disjointed view of reality."


----------



## Ceria (Jan 8, 2011)

If it went through her brain, how many people survive that kind of injury without permanent damage, let alone survive it at all? 

This is a fucked up world we live in, and each and every day something happens to confirm that it's getting worse.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 9, 2011)

MbS said:


> Just to inform you guys, the Democrats also made their own targetted killing map.
> 
> Nobody mentions that?



You are comparing them pointing out that those 9 states were won by a small margin in a *presidential* election, to republicans putting targets on specific representatives they want gone?

I dont see any parrallel unless you are sayign the democrats were going to assassinate 9/50th's of G.W.Bush.  Like his arm and a foot maybe?

What a joke.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 9, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> This assassination attempt makes me wonder. Why does US have more assassination attempts against its politicians than other western countries?



Bloodthirsty right wingers.


----------



## Berserk (Jan 9, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS!!!

Police found the accomplice:


Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Who wants to bet the shooter was an Illegal from Mexico?



BREAKING NEWS!!!


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 9, 2011)

So this gunmen was a conspiracy nut?

Figures as much.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 9, 2011)

wouldnt be surprised if she wanted to quit congress, seriously wtf is up with AZ


----------



## Bender (Jan 9, 2011)

More proof that right-wingers are fucking head cases 

Thank you


----------



## Enclave (Jan 9, 2011)

MbS said:


> Just to inform you guys, the Democrats also made their own targetted killing map.
> 
> Nobody mentions that?



Not to assume that he is in fact a right winger I would like to point out that the dems map you posted doesn't have a hitlist of names on it.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2011)

Title really needs to be edited, it was misprint that she was dead.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Jan 9, 2011)

Just wanted to add this before the FBI busts my door down guns blazing for sedition(im really expecting it any minute now) that i in no way condone these murders. I was rambling just a little bit earlier....i was sorta high on my cough medicine(i was really REALLY high...dont worry it was prescription) at the time and was not in my right mind.

I will say this though....i still dont care that the politician is gonna likely be a vegitable for the rest of her life and drain the tax payers dollars.

So if the FBI is reading this i want you to know and be aware....if some nutcase reads my shit and says "this guy is right im gonna go shoot me up some congress HERP DERP" i take no responsibility for their actions. What they do is of their own free will and i have no part in what they decide to do.

Im pretty sure i have already been reported to the FBI for 'seditious' behavior before(saying stupid shit like earlier) so i honestly dont need to have them on my case.

Nagatopwnsall takes no responsibility nor encourages some nutter who may or may not commitseditious behavior....NEVER!


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2011)

If she does make it out alive though, the only thing it proves is that a U.S. Congressperson will never be killed on American soil.


----------



## Assimilate (Jan 9, 2011)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Just wanted to add this before the FBI busts my door down guns blazing for sedition(im really expecting it any minute now) that i in no way condone these murders. I was rambling just a little bit earlier....*i was sorta high on my cough medicine(i was really REALLY high...dont worry it was prescription) at the time and was not in my right mind.*
> 
> I will say this though....i still dont care that the politician is gonna likely be a vegitable for the rest of her life and drain the tax payers dollars.
> 
> ...



Are you sure it's not you being mentally retarded?


----------



## Bender (Jan 9, 2011)

Assimilate said:


> Are you sure it's not you being mentally retarded?



Trust me, he's always being retarded. Or he probably is; take your pick.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 9, 2011)

MbS said:


> Just to inform you guys, the Democrats also made their own targetted killing map.
> 
> Nobody mentions that?



You make stupid posts, but boy this has got to be one of the stupidest. The reasons are obvious and have already been sufficiently covered in this thread.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 9, 2011)

Mider T said:


> If she does make it out alive though, the only thing it proves is that a U.S. Congressperson will never be killed on American soil.



Thats a rather foolish assumption, since anything can happen to anybody, at any place or time 

I was somewhat hoping that the assailant would have been found to be connected to the drug cartels, for obvious reasons, But it was just a cple of nutjobs.

Though even assuming she pulls thru, her career is over and she'll be lucky if she dosnt spend the rest of her life (however long it ends up being after this) in a coma, or needing constant supevision/medical care.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh wow, lawmakers are calling off all controversial bills indefinitely because of this, which means that vote to repeal Health Care is off...for now.



Wolfarus said:


> Thats a rather foolish assumption, since anything can happen to anybody, at any place or time
> 
> I was somewhat hoping that the assailant would have been found to be connected to the drug cartels, for obvious reasons, But it was just a cple of nutjobs.
> 
> Though even assuming she pulls thru, her career is over and she'll be lucky if she dosnt spend the rest of her life (however long it ends up being after this) in a coma, or needing constant supevision/medical care.



Yeah it was bit pretentious, but it's pretty amazing considering American politics.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 9, 2011)

This thread makes me wonder how long it'll be until you're all on my ignore list.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 9, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> This thread makes me wonder how long it'll be until you're all on my ignore list.



Kind of defeats the purpose of visiting these forums if you do that. I enjoy reading these colorful posts full of opinions not so different then the people they are designed to belittle.


----------



## T4R0K (Jan 9, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Kind of defeats the purpose of visiting these forums if you do that. I enjoy reading these colorful posts full of opinions not so different then the people they are designed to belittle.



Reason why I can't stop reading the NF forums, even at work, WHILE working. 

I so like to laugh at some posts and posters. 

Or be scared of them.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 9, 2011)

T4R0K said:


> Reason why I can't stop reading the NF forums, even at work, WHILE working.
> 
> I so like to laugh at some posts and posters.
> 
> Or be scared of them.



Eh most of them are all talk. I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm banking on some Tea Party loony. Though what is her stance on the border?


----------



## T4R0K (Jan 9, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Eh most of them are all talk. I wouldnt worry about it.



That's what I was talking when I said "underestimate"... Well, I overestimate threats... A bit of paranoia from me.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 9, 2011)

T4R0K said:


> That's what I was talking when I said "underestimate"... Well, I overestimate threats... A bit of paranoia from me.



Well thats not necessarily a bad thing. Its just the internet is full of people with no backbone. Hell the whole world is. Only a VERY small select few actually grow the balls to act upon their asinine desires. These people are either like the shooter here or some dude in high places pulling the strings.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 9, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> More right wing violence. Who could've guessed ?



Because left wingers never get violent.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 9, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm banking on some Tea Party loony. Though what is her stance on the border?



she was actually quite conservative on that issue


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jan 9, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Because left wingers never get violent.



Actually, they only call it violence when the right wingers do so... if it's a left winger's fault, then he was just manifestating XD


----------



## Bender (Jan 9, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Because left wingers never get violent.



Of course I'm not


I'm violent....Once in a while...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2011)

This tragic incident has incited strong reactions throughout the country and across the political spectrum. I'm really at a loss for words. 




Enclave said:


> Not to assume that he is in fact a right winger I would like to point out that the dems map you posted doesn't have a hitlist of names on it.



Nor does it come with Palin's *"Do not Retreat, Reload"* slogan, but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Juno (Jan 9, 2011)

Tbh, it doesn't sound like it was politically motivated. The sheriff thinks he's a nut who was influenced by the extreme rhetoric in the media, which could be true, but even so the congresswoman might just have been targetted because she was the representative of his district. I don't think this guy cared about her party or her politics.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2011)

If his books are anything to go by, his politics are very mixed to the extreme  Some totalitarian, some communist, some patriot movement, some tea party  a mix of every nut in the world 

Of course that doesn't mean the rhetoric didn't play a part, listening to little bit of every kind of nut job could have been the cause, it didn't have to be a particular ideology to be politically motivated


----------



## Gunners (Jan 9, 2011)

Shit like this makes you realise how easy it is for some fruit loop to end everything you spent your life building.


----------



## Hinako (Jan 9, 2011)

> You're that same retard that posted that on this site aren't you?:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to embarrass yourself a second time?


 the irony.




Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You are comparing them pointing out that those 9 states were won by a small margin in a *presidential* election, to republicans putting targets on specific representatives they want gone?
> 
> I dont see any parrallel unless you are sayign the democrats were going to assassinate 9/50th's of G.W.Bush.  Like his arm and a foot maybe?
> 
> What a joke.


Yeah, it's just as much as a joke as comparing this incident to Sarah Palin's fault. Giffords is known as a blue dog to most, I'm surprised the people who are very close to their political ideologies(AKA liberals) haven't called for her death because she has what some people call as backwards views.
The people who are making this into a Palin thing, really have to get a life and stop looking at things in a narrow way.



Bender said:


> More proof that right-wingers are fucking head cases
> 
> Thank you


Are you that clueless. 



Grandia said:


> she was actually quite conservative on that issue


Yep, she supported Jan Brewer's racist border control policy. Which imo was a good policy.


> I'm banking on some Tea Party loony.


Oh boy.


----------



## Hi Im God (Jan 9, 2011)

Still think this should be called a Terrorist attack.

The media calls these attacks when they happen in kabul or bagdad or wherever terrorists attacks when their political people are killed or an embassy attacked or whatever the usual BS of the day is.


----------



## MunchKing (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm a cold cynical bastard, but even I feel disgusted when I read people  blaming partisanship for this tragedy so it supports their preconceived notion of reality. 

People lost their lives because of this madman. Bringing politics into this is spitting on their memory.

Show some respect.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 9, 2011)

MunchKing said:


> People lost their lives because of this madman. Bringing politics into this is spitting on their memory.
> 
> Show some respect.



It's not about respect, it's about the truth. And the truth of the matter is that this was extremely likely to have been politically motivated. Pretending otherwise is silly.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 9, 2011)

_What?_

Tell me this is a fake


----------



## Table (Jan 9, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm banking on some Tea Party loony. Though what is her stance on the border?



Same here.



Her immigration policies were strict for a democrat, but she opposed the Arizona law.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 9, 2011)

What is that from ?


----------



## Table (Jan 9, 2011)

What is what from?


----------



## Hinako (Jan 9, 2011)

Table said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> 
> Her immigration policies were strict for a democrat, but she opposed the Arizona law.


She supported the Arizona law. 





> Rep. Gabrielle Giffords, D-Arizona, said her constituents were "sick and tired" of the federal government failing to protect the border. The current situation is "completely unacceptable," she said.
> 
> Giffords defended the Arizona law. She acknowledged the concerns about the bill's constitutionality but said it is a "clear calling that the federal government needs to do a better job" securing the border.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Table (Jan 9, 2011)

Hinako said:


> She supported the Arizona law.



I don't know but the NYT said she was against it....?




> Ms. Giffords is a centrist Democrat who won re-election in part by stressing her strong support for gun rights and for tougher immigration controls, including tighter border security, even though she opposed the controversial Arizona law.






War of the sources


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 9, 2011)

They're looking for a driver.

This shit just got promoted to a conspiracy.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 9, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Because left wingers never get violent.



Right wingers get way more violent than left wingers.


----------



## Bender (Jan 9, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> Right wingers get way more violent than left wingers.



True story


----------



## Hinako (Jan 9, 2011)

Table said:


> I don't know but the NYT said she was against it....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My source is legit. 



Elim Rawne said:


> Right wingers get way more violent than left wingers.


Say that to the commies.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 9, 2011)

Hinako said:


> My source is legit.
> 
> Say that to the commies.



I did, they called me a capitalist pig. If I said that to right wingers, I would've been shot and my home would've been plundered for some WMDs.


----------



## Berserk (Jan 9, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> I did, they called me a capitalist pig. If I said that to right wingers, I would've been shot and my home would've been plundered for some WMDs.



 10char


----------



## pikachuwei (Jan 9, 2011)

this just proves that video games are wrong about head shots being OHKs


----------



## Munak (Jan 9, 2011)

Last I heard she survived. Hope I'm right, but is she still alive?

This is just wrong. May the bastard that shot her get what he deserves.


----------



## Blue (Jan 9, 2011)

Rob said:


> It's not about respect, it's about the truth. And the truth of the matter is that this was extremely likely to have been politically motivated. Pretending otherwise is silly.



Shooting 9 year olds dead is not likely to be politically motivated, unless you call lunatic 22 year old reactionaries "political".

Amended thread title, Gifford has revenge: She survived in apparently good condition, which for someone with a gunshot wound to the head is fucking warrior.

Your bullets are weak, come back in 100 years, and bring a plasma rifle!


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jan 9, 2011)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Shooting 9 year olds dead is not likely to be politically motivated, unless you call lunatic 22 year old reactionaries "political".
> 
> Amended thread title, Gifford has revenge: She survived in apparently good condition, which for someone with a gunshot wound to the head is fucking warrior.
> 
> Your bullets are weak, come back in 100 years, and bring a plasma rifle!



And I thought Uma Thurman was the only who could survive after that


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 9, 2011)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Shooting 9 year olds dead is not likely to be politically motivated, unless you call lunatic 22 year old reactionaries "political".



Well yes a 22 year old lunatic reactionary sounds like just the sort of person who would go shoot a politician for their political positions. Probably after listening to some rhetoric against Gifford and not recognizing it as rhetoric, you know, because he's a lunatic reactionary...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 9, 2011)

The Head shot Gifford recieved from this nut-job was to the side of the head not the front had she been shot proper between the eyes she would be on a heavenly block and not the physical world still... Epic Congresswomen survives Epic Assassination FAIL


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 9, 2011)

Earlier the news said she was dead
Now I hear she's alive

She's the messiah


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 9, 2011)

NOTHINGS GONNA SLOW HER DOWN NOT EVEN A GUNSHOT TO THE HEAD


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 9, 2011)

Rob said:


> Well yes a 22 year old lunatic reactionary sounds like just the sort of person who would go shoot a politician for their political positions. Probably after listening to some rhetoric against Gifford and not recognizing it as rhetoric, you know, because he's a lunatic reactionary...



Or, y'know, because all the signs around him point to a bloody schizophrenic break, at which point a stop sign or iced tea could've been enough to set him off.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 9, 2011)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Shooting 9 year olds dead is not likely to be politically motivated, unless you call lunatic 22 year old reactionaries "political".
> 
> Amended thread title, Gifford has revenge: She survived in apparently good condition, which for someone with a gunshot wound to the head is fucking warrior.
> 
> Your bullets are weak, come back in 100 years, and bring a plasma rifle!


----------



## stream (Jan 9, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> Right wingers get way more violent than left wingers.



Right now, in the US, maybe... But:


Left wingers can get pretty serious too.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jan 9, 2011)

The rhetoric needs to come down in this country. He was ranting about treasonous, unconstitutional behavior by the government. It's the same shit you hear on talk radio and posted on crazy Internet websites. The whole gun/military/fuck the government thing has gone too far. 

Hope this woman pulls through.


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 9, 2011)

stream said:


> Right now, in the US, maybe... But:
> 
> 
> Left wingers can get pretty serious too.





			
				wiki page said:
			
		

> A total of 75 people are thought to have been murdered by the BR.



get that weak shit out of here


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jan 9, 2011)

I think we can all agree she and those poor people were gunned down by a crazy asshole who thought he was "PolitiCool".


----------



## Draffut (Jan 9, 2011)

> Yeah, it's just as much as a joke as comparing this incident to Sarah Palin's fault. Giffords is known as a blue dog to most



The fact that she was a Blue Dog was the very reason she was on Palin's hitlist.  A democrat elected in a disrict normally held by republicans, elected by running a fairly right campaign, but not voting how Palin wants her to on every issue.



> I'm surprised the people who are very close to their political ideologies(AKA liberals) haven't called for her death because she has what some people call as backwards views.



Why are you suprised?  While the left does have it's raving lunatics, they are not as much of figure head as the right ones like Palin, Limbaugh, and Beck who cause this type of shit.  

When the ones on the left say shit, noone else listens.



> The people who are making this into a Palin thing, really have to get a life and stop looking at things in a narrow way.



Once the right stops inciting violence against the left, then we wont have to.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwB3o5L5XY0&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hinako (Jan 9, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> The fact that she was a Blue Dog was the very reason she was on Palin's hitlist.  A democrat elected in a disrict normally held by republicans, elected by running a fairly right campaign, but not voting how Palin wants her to on every issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Expect he's doesn't worship Sarah Palin and her books. Totally uncalled for to blame her and other right wingers.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 9, 2011)

Its that Alaskan whacko's fault for putting a bullzeye on Gifford's district to begin with otherwise this might not have happened ... Blame Alaska.


----------



## stream (Jan 9, 2011)

Grrblt said:


> get that weak shit out of here



True... I guess I considered the red brigades as a closer example, being a terrorist group in a democratic country, rather than a guerrilla group.



Hinako said:


> Expect he's doesn't worship Sarah Palin and her books. Totally uncalled for to blame her and other right wingers.



Indeed, you don't need to have political motivations to shoot politicians: 

Here is a guy who randomly shot politicians because of a grudge. In Switzerland no less! I'm not saying that Loughner targeted a Democrat by complete chance, but he does not seem really balanced either. Still, it will be interesting to hear what his motivations were. 

One thing is clear, right wingers will be a bit more careful in the near future about what they say and how they say it.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jan 9, 2011)

Reminds me of mark david chapman.  Was one of his favorite books The Catcher in the Rye?


----------



## Draffut (Jan 9, 2011)

Hinako said:


> Expect he's doesn't worship Sarah Palin and her books. Totally uncalled for to blame her and other right wingers.



This one seams to be government paranioa in general.  What inparticular cuased it is still unknown.  But sources are saying up to 3 shooters are expected, and a second person has been arrested.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Jan 9, 2011)

stream said:


> True... I guess I considered the red brigades as a closer example, being a terrorist group in a democratic country, rather than a guerrilla group.
> 
> By the way, concerning the political or non-political nature of this shooting:
> 
> ...



Reading this guy's statements... I can't tell what the hell he is......

I don't think you can attribute a simple political viewpoint to this guy.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 9, 2011)

lol at a multitude of posters blaming the right-wing without sufficient evidence

and some at assuming so just because he was white, no less. 

although this next part is rather irrelevant, i just love how the "white man" is always some racist, right-wing nutjob as portrayed by the Liberal media, who then have the gall to go blame Fox News for being biased. 

that being said, if i may reitterate, there was no evidence pointing to him being a Republican. if anything, which i believe was stated several times before, this guy acted on anti-gov't motives.


----------



## Hiiro (Jan 9, 2011)

All you fucking beaners need to stay the fuck out of our country. Fuckin wetbacks.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jan 9, 2011)

He done shoot the whole goddamn place.
dumbass.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2011)

The bullet missed both hemisphere's yet went straight through her head...

Divine Intervention anyone?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 9, 2011)

Olbermann had the most appropriate response to this, I think.

How sad, mostly for that poor little girl.


----------



## T4R0K (Jan 9, 2011)

Mider T said:


> The bullet missed both hemisphere's yet went straight through her head...
> 
> Divine Intervention anyone?



Like that chinese guy who was hit right in the middle of the head with an axe by some aggressor, and survived because it was exactly in the interstice between hemispheres. IIRC, he went to the hospital like "Excuse me, I have an axe stuck in my head."


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 9, 2011)

Mider T said:


> The bullet missed both hemisphere's yet went straight through her head...
> 
> Divine Intervention anyone?



Gifford learned instant transmission from Son-Goku.


----------



## DremolitoX (Jan 9, 2011)

Hiiro said:


> All you fucking beaners need to stay the fuck out of our country. Fuckin wetbacks.



Te voy a robar tu tierra y te vas a convertir en mi puta wey! Hahaha!

Me la pelan ustedes gringos. Acceptenlo.

*On topic*

You know, all these liberals moaning about how palin inspired the shooter would probably be the first to say how such a vague bulletin couldn't possible be taken as a threat, free speech, etc, and how words =/= actions had the commentator been of their own political affiliations. Stupid sheep.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2011)

T4R0K said:


> Like that chinese guy who was hit right in the middle of the head with an axe by some aggressor, and survived because it was exactly in the interstice between hemispheres. IIRC, he went to the hospital like "Excuse me, I have an axe stuck in my head."



Or the man who had dynamite blow a nail straight up the middle of his head and all he suffered was a personality change.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 9, 2011)

Expecting grizzly mama bear jokes tomorrow @ The Daily Show.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 9, 2011)

Next Time on Sarah Palin does Arizona wait that come out wrong cough Next Time on Sarah Palin: Anarchist Extreme...

People will learn how to properly load a gun.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Jan 9, 2011)

Jello Biafra said:


> No, I'm talking about the fact that an elected official was just assassinated, most likely by a right-wing extremist who buys into all the conspiracy crap. The thread may carry on.





Elim Rawne said:


> More right wing violence. Who could've guessed ?





Ghost of Madara said:


> Or maybe, as is far more likely, it's a piece of shit sub-human right winger.
> 
> It was a white male in his early twenties and it was an event thrown together and publicized by the congresswoman on her website; hardly signs of an "indiscriminate crazy person" shooter or a drug cartel.





Orochimaru Kusanagi said:


> I suspect that he was a member of the Tea Party.





Keile said:


> Wrong.
> 
> 1) Her office was previously vandalized by Tea Partiers who were mad at her.
> 
> ...





Keile said:


> Say what you will, but the man shot up a Dem meeting.
> 
> The world would also be better of if Reagan were finished off earlier.





Keile said:


> If Republican crazies were locked up from the outset, no one would be dead in the first place.





Keile said:


> You think elections are the best method of choosing politicians?
> 
> The majority of people, Americans included, are idiots that can hardly tie their shoelaces, much less consider voting. I don't support murder but I wouldn't stand in the way of someone who wanted to kill certain politicians I don't like.





Mael said:


> I'm rather concerned seeing that PAC map site.  I mean...wow.
> 
> Gotta love the target icons.  Truly Palin and her legion is dangerous.





Xion said:


> Looks like a young Repuglican. Has a YT channel, but I didn't bother checking it out much but I guess it probably has some deluded Teabagger ideas regarding healthcare reform being bad and turning us into a socialist state and such.
> 
> I checked her Wikipedia page and didn't see any controversial issues she is part of or that at least would warrant such an attack. In fact she seemed pretty reasonable, so it had to be a Teabagger!
> 
> I mean I could see if someone did this to Jan Brewer or Christine O'Donnell. That actually makes sense. But this woman? Not really.





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sure about that? When Fox gets finish with this people will say he was hired Obama to kill her so the Republicans would look bad. Obama threaten his family, If he didn't do it they'd be kill any America would protect their family no matter the cost





Mael said:


> That's because Palin and the Tea Party mentality do have some indirect responsibility in all this.  Palin has yet to comment on her PAC site and it's this brooding mentality taught to morons that the government is to be feared, loathed, and at times attacked in the name of some misbegotten cause to "take back the country."
> 
> Give me a fucking break.  It's an assassination attempt and the man's now a child murderer.  Fuck him and his couch.





sadated_peon said:


> I blame fox news and sarah palin.
> 
> They hold responsiblity for this, and should be treated as insticators that they are.





Razgriez said:


> They brain washed him by making him watch nothing but Glen Beck!





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm banking on some Tea Party loony. Though what is her stance on the border?





Elim Rawne said:


> Right wingers get way more violent than left wingers.





Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Its that Alaskan whacko's fault for putting a bullzeye on Gifford's district to begin with otherwise this might not have happened ... Blame Alaska.





Lol..trolls proving me right over and over again.

  *fap fap fap fap fap fap*


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 9, 2011)

^ Like, you are even better?


You have a right wing bias and agenda !



And I cannot believe a post from earlier ago actually said that Fox News is not biased .....



I do not think Palin should be directly responsible for it (even though, I think her "militant" campaign poster for the November elections was pushing it).....but I hope this shows a lesson to politicians (especially, Palin) not to make political stunts like that, again.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 9, 2011)

AlphaRooster said:


> Lol..trolls proving me right over and over again.
> 
> *fap fap fap fap fap fap*



Oh ffs, go cry some more.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Jan 9, 2011)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> ^ Like, you are even better?
> 
> 
> You have a right wing bias and agenda !
> ...



Better?? What does this have to do with me. I bitch about how one sided the political scene is here in the cafe. And continuely point out the hypocrisy. I have never attacked anyone personally, I don't neg people when they have a different opinion than mine. 

Right wing bias and agenda.  WTH are you talking about? Because i listen to Glenn beck, it makes me have an agenda? 

I just point out the fact that the left and democratic side has no basis for being the right way. That's like christians assuming they're belief in God is more right than any other religion. That their belief is the only way and everyone else is wrong.

To me the majority of the NF cafe is nothing more than democratic evangelism preaching how right wingers are the devil.

It's funny and sad at the same time. I am no right wingest, but everyones assumption of that is ridiculous. 

Your argument is poor, undocumented, full of rhetoric, and basically boring.

I am sorry that you can't think for yourself, and must be a puppet to others around you. As i've said to others, if you want an actual discussion on what we actually believe, i'll gladly have one with you. But if want to assume you think you know what I actually think, and too scared to actually say what your beliefs are, then don't waste our times and just ignore me. It'd be better for everyone.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 9, 2011)

AlphaRooster said:


> Better?? What does this have to do with me. I bitch about how one sided the political scene is here in the cafe. And continuely point out the hypocrisy. I have never attacked anyone personally, I don't neg people when they have a different opinion than mine.
> 
> Right wing bias and agenda.  WTH are you talking about? Because i listen to Glenn beck, it makes me have an agenda?
> 
> ...



Quit being butthurt all the time.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 9, 2011)

The Cafe is a left-wing hivemind. 

God.


----------



## stream (Jan 9, 2011)

AlphaRooster said:


> Right wing bias and agenda.  WTH are you talking about? Because i listen to Glenn Beck, it makes me have an agenda?



Wait, you listen to Glenn Beck? Seriously?? AWESOME! 
Tell me more about you, it sounds interesting.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwB3o5L5XY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 9, 2011)

Mandom said:


> The Cafe is a left-wing hivemind.
> 
> God.



collective minds are always humorous to watch. 

the remaining question is: where's their queen?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, now that things have settled down and we know some facts, I'm quite interested to see where this goes.

Hopefully we'll see a decrease in the rhetoric that's been spewed lately, at least for a short while.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> collective minds are always humorous to watch.
> 
> the remaining question is: where's their queen?



Modding the place.


----------



## Munak (Jan 9, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> collective minds are always humorous to watch.
> 
> the remaining question is: where's their queen?



Sitting around laying eggs and shit.

DUH.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 9, 2011)

@ the title edit


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 9, 2011)

Munak said:


> Sitting around laying eggs and shit.
> 
> DUH.





@F.T.

that's..not good.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2011)

Only five hundred or so left


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2011)

Your set is mirroring your attitude Ban


----------



## Munak (Jan 9, 2011)

Sarah Palin looks mad drunk in that picture, BTW.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Your set is mirroring your attitude Ban



I'LL BE WAITING FOR THEIR SHOES

HYAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 9, 2011)

But Think of the Workers think about how much could be done if they were fed scrambled Republicans i mean scrambled eggs we could put this country back to work...!


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 9, 2011)

AlphaRooster said:


> Lol..trolls proving me right over and over again.
> 
> *fap fap fap fap fap fap*



Haha. The best thing is mine was sarcasm.

Gotcha sucker!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 9, 2011)

Some people no matter how many times they shoot never can kill their marc

EPIC FAIL should read on this guys Tomestone Pizza


----------



## stream (Jan 9, 2011)

Not enough training. Should've played Counter Strike a bit more. N00b!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 9, 2011)

That or Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time to brush up on time freezing incantations.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Jan 9, 2011)

I think that guy played way too much Deus EX actually.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 9, 2011)

Either that or too much HALO REACH anyone who plays that game is bound to go off the bend.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 9, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> That or Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time to brush up on time freezing incantations.



There are no time-freezing incantations in OoT.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 9, 2011)

There are in the one I play when I'm asleep.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 9, 2011)

I've just heard of Neal Boortz today, and I have to say, he's a retard.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2011)

It goes without saying


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 9, 2011)

I was happy when I saw Obama shacking on National Tv when he realized the shit he been doing to this country swam up and bit his party in the ass. Lets hope it happens again and again and again until they get the message that when policies are made that collapse the economy devastate the job market and you don't expect some type of retaliation...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2011)

what did that have to do with anything in this thread?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 10, 2011)

Not to mention how not all of his policies were bad (health care reform was something that was overdue).


But meh, I will stop right there .....Since this seems to be a troll.


----------



## Xion (Jan 10, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I was happy when I saw Obama shacking on National Tv when he realized the shit he been doing to this country swam up and bit his party in the ass. Lets hope it happens again and again and again until they get the message that when policies are made that collapse the economy devastate the job market and you don't expect some type of retaliation...



E.n.u.n.c.i.a.t.e.

Education (or at least critical thinking skills) are what separate the left from the rest. [/GENERALIZE]


----------



## JERITROLL (Jan 10, 2011)

As far as I can tell, this is just another Columbine-esque incident (the guy apparently had a hit list). Horrible? Absolutely. I'm glad that things are looking optimistic for the Congresswoman's condition, and I'm saddened by the 6 that were killed.

But I find it completely idiotic that the instant reaction was that it was a radical Right-winger. Never assume, it will always come back to bite you in the ass when you least expect it.


----------



## Thor (Jan 10, 2011)

She's pretty hot. Glad she's alive.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 10, 2011)

You know she gonna wake up 8 months preggo and her space faring hubby gonna say they aint mine but they do belong to the 4 nurses who came between shifts.... lol


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwB3o5L5XY0[/YOUTUBE]



Of course Palin is responsible

what dumb right-winger wouldn't do anything to sate her unquenchable idiotic whims? 

Hell, I bet if Alpharooster wasn't so busy baaaawwwing here on the forums I bet him Seventh Dan, Simulacrum, Nagatopwnsall, Believe it! would go and do it. 

Right-wing idiocy today walks along the lines of predictability and not-so-predictable. 

Overall, they're all in the category of "Absolutely sickening"


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2011)

From the reports on Jared Loughner he obviously wasn't a right winger but more of a creeper and bit of an idiot.  A failed lowlife.  Though AlphaRooster you can't deny why it looks fishy when Rep. Gabby said something like this



> "We're in Sarah Palin's 'targeted' list, but the thing is that the way she has it depicted, we're in the crosshairs of a gun sight over our district. When people do that, they've got to realize that there are consequences to that action."



Just a while ago


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 10, 2011)

Just found out about this. My condolences to the U.S 

Hope violence against politicians won't land us in a place where they have to hide in bunkers and have no contact with the voters.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> Of course Palin is responsible
> 
> what dumb right-winger wouldn't do anything to sate her unquenchable idiotic whims?
> 
> ...



How is Palin responsible for this? This guy was off his rocker, plain and simple. As much as I dislike her, we can't start blaming her for this guy's actions. As much as LOATHE the Tea Party, they are not at fault either. He doesn't even seem to have ties to any major political parties as has been stated already. There isn't anything indicating that he was influenced by Palin's rhetoric or the Tea Party's rhetoric, as inflammatory as both are. He just seems to be some anti-government conspiracy nutjob.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 10, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> How is Palin responsible for this? This guy was off his rocker, plain and simple. As much as I dislike her, we can't start blaming her for this guy's actions. As much as LOATHE the Tea Party, they are not at fault either. *He doesn't even seem to have ties to any major political parties as has been stated already. There isn't anything indicating that he was influenced by Palin's rhetoric or the Tea Party's rhetoric*, as inflammatory as both are. *He just seems to be some anti-government conspiracy nutjob.*



huh.

wasn't this stated several times earlier, only to be responded by the oh-so-present "right-wingers are ebil!!" dribble that is permeated throughout this thread?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 10, 2011)

Noone is saying that reds aren't idiots 

The point is, that no one political brain was at fault for what this disturbed mind did. His actions were his own 




I'll leave the actual debate of whether or not inflamed political rhetoric can contribute to unsound minds and spur them onto violence for another thread, because as far as we know that is not the case here  

It could have been as simple as being angry and wanting to take his rage out on a public official, it doesn't have to be him following a particular affiliation, even if his antigoverment mantra is the same as those on the right, that's not evidence for their escalated voices being the cause.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 10, 2011)

One thing about this whole tragedy that the media has been talking about alot, is this Political "Vitriol".  If it wasn't for the posts in this forum, I would've dismissed it as just the new political word of the week.   But this thread alone shows it very much to be true.  

Hate to say it, but we're going to see more tragedies like this poping up if we can't control our anger.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> She's pretty hot. Glad she's alive.



Yeah fuck dem ugly bitches. They can die when they get shot.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 10, 2011)

When the citizens of this country FURY subsides and Washington sees the wrath that they have brought upon themselves only then will they get the message not screw with the people again...


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

1) Shooter is unaffiliated with any political party.

2) Republicans are still the leading group of crazy, gun-toting sociopaths who shoot up people they don't like.

3) Sarah Palin is still a psychopath and judging by how quickly the "target the dems" chart was removed from her site after this shooting, I'm going to say it was pretty reasonable to suspect it had something to do with the shooting - it being removed so quickly is proof her own people suspected as much.

4) Dems are still angry that they're too pussy to kill people too.

5) ?

6) Profit!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 10, 2011)

If your that reasonable, i am confused about the neg


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

You just piss me off.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> 1) Shooter is unaffiliated with any political party.
> 
> 2) Republicans are still the leading group of crazy, gun-toting sociopaths who shoot up people they don't like.
> 
> ...



Only plausible explanation. Sarah Palin is hiring crazy people to kill democrats by forcing them to watch Glen Beck!


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

If I was exposed to Glenn Beck for more than 10 consecutive minutes, I'd form an anti-government mindset and go shoot up local politicians too.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

That guy was right about 1 thing in that video. Palin's map definitely gave everyone the wrong idea.


----------



## Dralavant (Jan 10, 2011)

This foolishness is absurd.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Jan 10, 2011)

Mider T said:


> From the reports on Jared Loughner he obviously wasn't a right winger but more of a creeper and bit of an idiot.  A failed lowlife.  Though AlphaRooster you can't deny why it looks fishy when Rep. Gabby said something like this
> 
> Quote:
> "We're in Sarah Palin's 'targeted' list, but the thing is that the way she has it depicted, we're in the crosshairs of a gun sight over our district. When people do that, they've got to realize that there are consequences to that action."
> ...



while i'd admit a very poor choice of words, it's simply a metaphor. Anyone who'd actually believe Sarah Palin would actually put hits out on people is disturbed as the shooter.

  You can't blame people when their words are twisted by a nutjob, who has trouble dealing with the real world. If that's the case we might as well as arrest 99% of the people who practice any type of religion.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

AlphaRooster said:


> while i'd admit a very poor choice of words, it's simply a metaphor. Anyone who'd actually believe Sarah Palin would actually put hits out on people is disturbed as the shooter.
> 
> You can't blame people when their words are twisted by a nutjob, who has trouble dealing with the real world. If that's the case we might as well as arrest 99% of the people who practice any type of religion.



The fact of the matter is using those crosshairs is wholly unnecessary and incredibly suggestive. What possible reasoning can anyone give for the use of crosshairs when any number of alternative markings could be used?

And I don't believe anybody is disturbed for expecting Sarah Palin to put hits out on people she doesn't like. She chooses the way she expresses herself, and she expresses herself as an alcoholic, gun-crazy, religious sociopath. If she wants to slap her signature on a violence-suggestive chart "targeting" democrats, then when one of the democrats featured on that chart suddenly gets shot up, she has to deal with the presumptions made.

Defending her only makes you look like a nut too. I'd suggest you stop but your ilk isn't known for taking advice from liberals.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> The fact of the matter is using those crosshairs is wholly unnecessary and incredibly suggestive. What possible reasoning can anyone give for the use of crosshairs when any number of alternative markings could be used?
> 
> And I don't believe anybody is disturbed for expecting Sarah Palin to put hits out on people she doesn't like. She chooses the way she expresses herself, and she expresses herself as an alcoholic, gun-crazy, religious sociopath. If she wants to slap her signature on a violence-suggestive chart "targeting" democrats, then when one of the democrats featured on that chart suddenly gets shot up, she has to deal with the presumptions made.
> 
> Defending her only makes you look like a nut too. I'd suggest you stop but your ilk isn't known for taking advice from liberals.



Whoopideedoo. It may of been in "bad taste" to a bunch of insecure ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but then again when you start getting into the crowd that is congress they are a bunch of insecure ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and Palin is rather stupid to not catch onto things that make these people tingle in discomfort.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Whoopideedoo. It may of been in "bad taste" to a bunch of insecure ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but then again when you start getting into the crowd that is congress they are a bunch of insecure ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and Palin is rather stupid to not catch onto things that make these people tingle in discomfort.



It has nothing to do with being insecure. I'd say it's far more of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-like quality to make a poster like that and then take it down and act like nothing happened when shit hit the fan. If you're not gonna stand up for what you believe, then you have no business flaunting your beliefs. If you're going to prance around like a retard and pull publicity stunts to make a name for yourself, don't try and hide your head in the sand when you catch yourself in a negative light.

Same goes for you supporters. Don't hide behind rhetoric and insult us because your mongloid demi-goddess of guns and beer made an ass of herself again. We're perfectly in our rights to assume a political shooting of this caliber is the work of a digruntled republican because republicans hold the monopoly on disgruntled alcoholic religious sociopaths with plenty of access to guns but none whatsoever to intelligence.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> It has nothing to do with being insecure. I'd say it's far more of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-like quality to make a poster like that and then take it down and act like nothing happened when shit hit the fan. If you're not gonna stand up for what you believe, then you have no business flaunting your beliefs. If you're going to prance around like a retard and pull publicity stunts to make a name for yourself, don't try and hide your head in the sand when you catch yourself in a negative light.
> 
> Same goes for you supporters. Don't hide behind rhetoric and insult us because your mongloid demi-goddess of guns and beer made an ass of herself again. We're perfectly in our rights to assume a political shooting of this caliber is the work of a digruntled republican because republicans hold the monopoly on disgruntled alcoholic religious sociopaths with plenty of access to guns but none whatsoever to intelligence.



First. Im an independent. Dont ever attempt to associate me with that dumb retarded bitch.

Something has happened but your all jumping the gun and using your biased opinions to assume that the tea party is behind this and there is a greater scheme behind the scenes to overthrow and murder the left side of the isle.

This is why I claim to be independent cause both sides is full of jackassery and ignorance.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 10, 2011)

Whilst I believe Palin's list with the targets and her words used "Don't retreat, reload" and "Its time to take a stand" are somewhat to blame, I don't think you can truly say that this person was certainly a Republican. For example looking at his diverse reading list which contained both Hitler and Marx, it shows that he read books from both extremes, despite national socialism being more of an extremism of the centre. I think what is to blame outside of the shooter himself is the rhetoric Palin and the like have been pushing, because there's always some idiot who will go out and do this without thinking it through.

The unintelligent right wing media does this world wide anyway, as they're saying what the people who aren't thinking are thinking, for example when the Daily Mail posted an article about paedophilia, some moronic people threw bricks at a paediatrician's because they thought they were a child molester.


----------



## ikra (Jan 10, 2011)

And I thought top gear was over exaggerating the republicans and democrats disparity in the US when they did that road trip episode there. I just learnt that top gear can be FACTUAL too. Didnt know US politics was this effed up. Pfft!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 10, 2011)

Michael Moore:



> RT @MMFlint: If a Detroit Muslim put a map on the web w/crosshairs on 20 pols, then 1 of them got shot, where would he b sitting right now? Just asking.


----------



## Mael (Jan 10, 2011)

erictheking said:


> Michael Moore:



Surprised Michael Moore had the energy to type this when not obnoxiously ringing doorbells or cramming another hoagie in his mouth.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 10, 2011)

Mael said:


> Surprised Michael Moore had the energy to type this when not obnoxiously ringing doorbells or cramming another hoagie in his mouth.



In all fairness, Michael Moore is making a decent statement.


----------



## Mael (Jan 10, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> In all fairness, Michael Moore is making a decent statement.



I know...I know.

It's on point, but I just wish someone else other than him would be saying it.


----------



## lovelycessa (Jan 10, 2011)

This is just plain sad.....................


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 10, 2011)

Mael said:


> I know...I know.
> 
> It's on point, but I just wish someone else other than him would be saying it.



I don't see what's that bad about Michael Moore, he may seem a bit irritating, but he's no way near as bad as Beck or anyone else of that sort.


----------



## Mael (Jan 10, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> I don't see what's that bad about Michael Moore, he may seem a bit irritating, but he's no way near as bad as Beck or anyone else of that sort.



Doubtless he's worse than Beck, because Beck makes it a point to spread ignorance.

Moore to me is what you said, irritating.  I hate his methodology of filming and the idea of just simply barging into someone's path or party or whatever with questions unanswered also leaves me nothing to be satisfied over.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 10, 2011)

Mael said:


> Doubtless he's worse than Beck, because Beck makes it a point to spread ignorance.
> 
> Moore to me is what you said, irritating.  I hate his methodology of filming and the idea of just simply barging into someone's path or party or whatever with questions unanswered also leaves me nothing to be satisfied over.



I've not really seen much of his films, but I can see where you're coming from with that point and I agree, I guess it's simply the point of American conservatism and liberalism to be devoid of rationality for the most part.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't particularly like Michael Moore either. He has the easiest job in the world making the right in America look stupid, but someone has to do it after all.

Regardless of your political affiliations, I'm sure everyone can agree that a gun target map, with a hitlist of names on it, and 'if we lose the vote, don't retreat - RELOAD' at the bottom, was at best irresponsible.


----------



## Hinako (Jan 10, 2011)

Moore is a liar, but the lefties here don't care.


----------



## Mael (Jan 10, 2011)

erictheking said:


> I don't particularly like Michael Moore either. He has the easiest job in the world making the right in America look stupid, but someone has to do it after all.
> 
> Regardless of your political affiliations, I'm sure everyone can agree that a gun target map, with a hitlist of names on it, and 'if we lose the vote, don't retreat - RELOAD' at the bottom, was at best irresponsible.



Oh it was completely classless and tactless.  The PAC website is literally run by fringers.

Unfortunately they're still under the aegis of the First Amendment, which despite it being one of the best things ever, protects stupidity as well.


----------



## impersonal (Jan 10, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> I don't see what's that bad about Michael Moore, he may seem a bit irritating, but *he's no way near as bad as Beck* or anyone else of that sort.



Honestly, I think he is.

Anyway, it is now obvious that many of the initial reactions blaming Palin were vastly overstated (that guy was obviously really sick in the head). At the same time, it is likely that the political atmosphere contributed to this guy snapping _in that way_ rather than in another one.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 10, 2011)

As bad as Moore may be, this Boortz fellow was worse, at least this time around. He used this tragedy to simply get media attention for himself. He accused the sheriff that handled this situation of being a "leftist hack," and proceeded to attack him from there. The sheriff didn't even mention a specific party, he was pretty broad in his criticism and you have retards like Boortz with all their paranoia thinking he has some liberal agenda to bring down the Tea Party. The whole time I was listening to the guy, I just kept going "Way to prove the sheriff right, moron".


----------



## Juno (Jan 10, 2011)

Mael said:


> Oh it was completely classless and tactless.  The PAC website is literally run by fringers.
> 
> Unfortunately they're still under the aegis of the First Amendment, which despite it being one of the best things ever, protects stupidity as well.



Protected, sure, but after this (I would hope) it's going to be seen as so offensive and inappropriate that it'll cost them support if they choose to continue campaigning in these ways.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

^

@Impersonal

Michael Moore never killed and raped a girl like Glenn Beck did


----------



## Hinako (Jan 10, 2011)

Within a couple of weeks the knee-jerk liberals calling for a change in campaigning, etc, will die out and we'll go on as if nothing happened.


----------



## Saf (Jan 10, 2011)

God damn Hinako just shut the fuck up


----------



## Hinako (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm only stating the truth. Nothing will change with campaigning, no matter how hard the knee-jerk liberals will try to twist things irrationally.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Whilst I believe Palin's list with the targets and her words used "Don't retreat, reload" and "Its time to take a stand" are somewhat to blame, I don't think you can truly say that this person was certainly a Republican. For example looking at his diverse reading list which contained both Hitler and Marx, it shows that he read books from both extremes, despite national socialism being more of an extremism of the centre. I think what is to blame outside of the shooter himself is the rhetoric Palin and the like have been pushing, because there's always some idiot who will go out and do this without thinking it through.
> 
> The unintelligent right wing media does this world wide anyway, as they're saying what the people who aren't thinking are thinking, for example when the Daily Mail posted an article about paedophilia, some moronic people threw bricks at a paediatrician's because they thought they were a child molester.



I find it unfair that we can send the blame over to the actions of others just like that. At least not until we find what what this guys motivations were. First and foremost though the blame belongs to the shooter cause he was the one that made the final decision to carry it out for whatever motive it was over.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

Saf said:


> God damn Hinako just shut the fuck up



Finally! Someone other then me said it.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> Finally! Someone other then me said it.



Bender. Your like his polar opposite just not in the intelligence department.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Bender. Your like his polar opposite just not in the intelligence department.




That's funny coming from you.

If I recall correctly you compared Sarah Palin's accomplishments, to me, Bender. 

I'm sorry, the woman quit her term as governor.

So.... what were her accomplishments again?

EDIT:

And for the 1000th time

It's "you're" 

NOT 

your


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> That's funny coming from you.
> 
> If I recall correctly you compared Sarah Palin's accomplishments, to me, Bender.
> 
> ...



Well becoming a governor is one of them. Shes also rich and influential. Are you any of those?

Didnt think so.

Ill survive messing up "you're".


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Well becoming a governor is one of them. Shes also rich and influential. Are you any of those?



Sarah Palin influences idiots

And one of those idiots shot a happy go-lucky congresswoman


lol 

becoming governor doesn't mean jack if she let those people who voted for her down.

And if I recall people in Alaska didn't want to be connected to her in any way when she ran with McCain in the 2008 presidential election.

Y'see this is another example of you not doing your homework.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

> Sarah Palin influences idiots
> 
> And one of those idiots shot a happy go-lucky congresswoman


Yes Bender. We are all ignorant bigots who simply assume the guy was following his beautiful and fearless female leader by taking down one of the evil democrats that was holding a district.

You are far too gullible to the left's side but thats to be expected by you.



> becoming governor doesn't mean jack if she let those people who voted for her down.
> 
> And if I recall people in Alaska didn't want to be connected to her in any way when she ran with McCain in the 2008 presidential election.
> 
> Y'see this is another example of you not doing your homework.


Yes she quit and I know people from Alaska that dont like her either. She only had good ratings up there cause apparently they get free money from the government since they have that drilling going up there. 

But your an idiot once again ASSUMING and then claiming bullshit and thinking everyone but yourself is a ignorance dumb ass. All bow to our all knowing lord and master Blaze of Glory! 

Im just going to be a dick now and say Sarah Palin is better and smarter then you.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> *Yes she quit and I know people from Alaska that dont like her either.*



That's the only statement in your whole post that has my attention.

The rest is just blah blah blah

You know people don't like her and yet you're sticking up for her.... 

Really using the word "ignorant" to describe you is an understatement.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't see how Raz is sticking up for Sarah Palin, he's repeatedly said that he disagrees with her and thinks that she's stupid.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> First. Im an independent. Dont ever attempt to associate me with that dumb retarded bitch.



Stop defending her actions then. you're the first "independent" I've ever seen defend an action she has made.



Razgriez said:


> Something has happened but your all jumping the gun and using your biased opinions to assume that the tea party is behind this and there is a greater scheme behind the scenes to overthrow and murder the left side of the isle.



I don't think very many people claimed the tea party was behind it or that Sarah Palin was drafting some neo-con army to kill everyone she dislikes. I for one simply presumed it was a lone, disgruntled republican who saw her campaign and decided he'd go out and make a statement of his own.

Given the logic and rationale of your average republican, it wasn't a very absurd assumption to make.



Razgriez said:


> This is why I claim to be independent cause both sides is full of jackassery and ignorance.



That's right, pat yourself on the back for contributing absolutely nothing to the country and affiliating yourself with a powerless ideal. Ooh, I'm an independent, kinda like all the high school kids who aren't old enough to vote. Congratulations.



Xyloxi said:


> I don't see how Raz is sticking up for Sarah Palin, he's repeatedly said that he disagrees with her and thinks that she's stupid.



Perhaps you should learn to read then, because he claims there was nothing wrong with her use of crosshairs and the slogan "dont retreat. reload." prior to the shooting, and he followed it up by calling everyone who took issue with it a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> That's the only statement in your whole post that has my attention.
> 
> The rest is just blah blah blah
> 
> ...



Palin's Accomplishments:
Governor of Alaska
Rich
Influential

Blaze's Accomplishments:
None

So are you willing to give a crack at this blaze or just admit defeat that Palin is far more successful then you are?



> Stop defending her actions then. you're the first "independent" I've ever seen defend an action she has made.


Devils Advocate. If I could talk to Palin Id probably give her as much shit as I give you guys if not more.



> That's right, pat yourself on the back for contributing absolutely nothing to the country and affiliating yourself with a powerless ideal. Ooh, I'm an independent, kinda like all the high school kids who aren't old enough to vote. Congratulations.



I served 4 years in the military. I think that counts as something when it comes to contributing to my country.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> I don't see how Raz is sticking up for Sarah Palin, he's repeatedly said that he disagrees with her and thinks that she's stupid.



Bulllshit

where were you when he said that "she's accomplished more than I have".

Shit even the common man (including yours truly) sticks towards the bitter end to get things done. Someone with a toddler's IQ like Palin could hardly be considered better then myself especially if she spews trash like Dinosaurs and people co-existed. If Razgriez DOESN'T stick up for Palin then I haven't seen it, til then yeah he's a Palin fanboy in my book.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> Bulllshit
> 
> where were you when he said that "she's accomplished more than I have".
> 
> Shit even the common man (including yours truly) sticks towards the bitter end to get things done. Someone with a toddler's IQ like Palin could hardly be considered better then myself especially if she spews trash like Dinosaurs and people co-existed. If Razgriez DOESN'T stick up for Palin then I haven't seen it, til then yeah he's a Palin fanboy in my book.



I takith a palm to my face. 

Still waiting on your accomplishments Blaze. Im not sticking up for her. Im just trying to upset you.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Jan 10, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> The fact of the matter is using those crosshairs is wholly unnecessary and incredibly suggestive. What possible reasoning can anyone give for the use of crosshairs when any number of alternative markings could be used?
> 
> And I don't believe anybody is disturbed for expecting Sarah Palin to put hits out on people she doesn't like. She chooses the way she expresses herself, and she expresses herself as an alcoholic, gun-crazy, religious sociopath. If she wants to slap her signature on a violence-suggestive chart "targeting" democrats, then when one of the democrats featured on that chart suddenly gets shot up, she has to deal with the presumptions made.
> 
> Defending her only makes you look like a nut too. I'd suggest you stop but your ilk isn't known for taking advice from liberals.



It's not about simply defending Palin, i'm trying to defend facts. What's more plausible: Sarah Palin putting hits out on people, or a proven disturbed individual who has hated Gifford since 2007 when he first met her. Long before tea party or Obama was president. The dude is a 9/11 truther, who thinks Bush is responsible. Sounds like left-wing issues there. He was not allowed in the army, kicked out of school for his mental state.
  Common sense is common sense.



















_btw Storm, i saw you lurking and wanted to let you know i was listening to Beck as i typed this_


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Devils Advocate. If I could talk to Palin Id probably give her as much shit as I give you guys if not more.



We're not in a debate class and you haven't been assigned to play devil's advocate. To do so freely and out of a debate setting is to simply defend her, making you as retarded as she is.



Razgriez said:


> I served 4 years in the military. I think that counts as something when it comes to contributing to my country.



I don't. The US military is a colossal waste of money and hasn't done anything beneficial in over a decade. This is what you did, you did a stint in boot camp, hung out in a base eating pizza pockets while playing halo on your xbox, probably did some field training and burnt thousands of dollars in wasted explosives and ammunition. You then came home, told a tale about how you did something during those four years and I paid for your college/university bills.

I don't for a second believe you actively fought anywhere, and if by chance you did, then the American people paid you to rape 6 year old Palestinians and throw dogs off cliffs. While eating pizza pockets. Then you probably got hazard pay for sleeping on a cot 18 hours a day.

Again, congratulations. You're a hero.



AlphaRooster said:


> _btw Storm, i saw you lurking and wanted to let you know i was listening to Beck as i typed this_



Would explain why it looks like it was written by a retard.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Palin's Accomplishments:
> *Ex-*Governor of Alaska
> Rich
> Influential



Get it through your thick skull she's not governor of Alaska anymore Mavis.

With your track record and rep when it comes to Palin's discussions it's obvious that you're not an Independent. 



So are you willing to give a crack at this blaze or just admit defeat that Palin is far more successful then you are?




> Devils Advocate. If I could talk to Palin Id probably give her as much shit as I give you guys if not more.



Shhh

You hear that? That's the sound of no one believing you




> Blaze's Accomplishments:
> None




Seriously, how childish are you?

Since when did this turn into a let's-compare-people-on-a-community-forum-to-politicians thread?

First off, I don't give a darn if you did what you did? Nor do I give a damn about her accomplishments. Your using your military record in comparison to her career or my life (which is none of your goddamn business or this discussion) is like comparing Obama to McCain.

One is a politician and the other is a military man.

It doesn't matter how much you flaunt your military record the fact of matter is you lack all of the qualities to be a politician. For example McCain claims that he's a "maverick" even though he's not.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

> We're not in a debate class and you haven't been assigned to play devil's advocate. To do so freely and out of a debate setting is to simply defend her, making you as retarded as she is.


Ooooooook then!




> I don't. The US military is a colossal waste of money and hasn't done anything beneficial in over a decade. This is what you did, you did a stint in boot camp, hung out in a base eating pizza pockets while playing halo on your xbox, probably did some field training and burnt thousands of dollars in wasted explosives and ammunition. You then came home, told a tale about how you did something during those four years and I paid for your college/university bills.


Ooooh this might not go down too well with other people.

But I did deploy twice and believe it or not I paid taxes too and in fact pretty much paid for my own pay check and put more into the government's coffers more so then your job at Mcdonalds.



> I don't for a second believe you actively fought anywhere, and if by chance you did, then the American people paid you to rape 6 year old Palestinians and throw dogs off cliffs. While eating pizza pockets. Then you probably got hazard pay for sleeping on a cot 18 hours a day.
> 
> Again, congratulations. You're a hero.



No I didnt get to "actively fight" but then again most people in the military dont and play more of a supportive role. I did security/law enforcement so I did get to carry a gun. Neat I know! I also worked 12-14 hours a day and had a 3 days on 1 day off schedule while deployed and thats an easy schedule. Everyone else worked 12 hours a day and had 1 day off but unlike them I got to stand in 120 degree weather and they got to chill in air conditioned buildings. But I still had it better then other branches.

You of course dont understand any of this cause your a bigot. Which is fine.

Congratulations for losing any sort of possibly creditability you have gained save for being in Blaze's favor but thats not really a good thing.

Blaze your doing it wrong. First when I mentioned her accomplishments they mean she did them at one point in time. That doesnt necessarily mean they are current.

Secondly, your suppose to list your awesome achievements in your life.

Third. This isnt about me this is about you and how much more awesome you are then Palin. But you just cant seem to grasp that concept.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

Since this is sharing day

I'm curious is anyone taking Razgriez's I'm-independent-flak seriously anymore?

I graduated high school 

I'm in college blah blah blah

Unlike Palin my IQ doesn't drop every day 

and I actually know Africa is a CONTINENT not a country

lastly, I'm not going to quit College like she quit her job


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Ooooooook then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tl;dr I graudated school for advanced policing and security. So impressive, it's a 2 semester program. Gosh you're incredible, I know. I can also carry a gun. I'm also from an exceedingly wealthy family, so I'm rich to boot. So basically I'm better than you, and I don't need to claim a fake stint in the military to make my life seem better.

Again congratulations. And for the record, I don't care what anybody thinks. Everyone on this board could have had imaginary military careers like yourself, I'd say blow it out your ass.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Ooooooook then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EJ is just one of those kids who try to be edgy. TRY to be. **


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> Since this is sharing day
> 
> I'm curious is anyone taking Razgriez's I'm-independent-flak seriously anymore?
> 
> ...



CONGRATULFUCKULATIONS BLAZE! You have just accomplished them impossible and cooperated with me so Ill mark that as one of your achievements in life.

Palin:
Became Governor of Alaska at one point in time
Rich
Influential

Blaze:
Graduated Highschool
In college
Cooperated with Raz once



> tl;dr I graudated school for advanced policing and security. So impressive, it's a 2 semester program. Gosh you're incredible, I know. I can also carry a gun. I'm also from an exceedingly wealthy family, so I'm rich to boot. So basically I'm better than you, and I don't need to claim a fake stint in the military to make my life seem better.



Its good to see you showing what your really like. You must be one hell of a fellow in person then.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> EJ is just one of those kids who try to be edgy. TRY to be. **



Hardly. He's the edgy one as he admits he is just trying to piss people off with his posts. I'm simply giving him a taste of his own medicine, and judging by his angry neg, I'd say its working.

But then, you are a fan of Glenn Beck, so how could I expect you to understand anything.


----------



## Mael (Jan 10, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> Hardly. He's the edgy one as he admits he is just trying to piss people off with his posts. I'm simply giving him a taste of his own medicine, and judging by his angry neg, I'd say its working.
> 
> But then, you are a fan of Glenn Beck, so how could I expect you to understand anything.



He's a fan of Beck?

You have links to this?


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

> Congratulations for losing any sort of possibly *creditability *you have gained save for being in Blaze's favor but thats not really a good thing.



You make more spelling errors then a 10 year old.



> Blaze your doing it wrong. First when I mentioned her accomplishments they mean she did them at one point in time. That doesnt necessarily mean they are current.



Kay' but here's the thing: I don't give a damn about her long past achievements I'm talking about the 2-3 years ago here and now accomplishments. Also I'm waiting for you to make comparisons to other politicians rather then other people. Seriously, you're being childish.



> Secondly, your suppose to list your awesome achievements in your life.



This isn't about me



> Third. This isnt about me this is about you



Nor is this about you It's about Palin and what she's done.

 Using the  "Oh well what have you done lately?" response is childish and barely gets us anywhere in this discussion. Because first off, you could be lying just like how you're lying about being an independent since we're having this ridiculous "no you" standoff. 

Hell, you could get a notice or I could about upcoming events which we're invited to do. I'm still in my youth etc. (yet funny enough I know a great deal more then Palin) and aren't "military" like you. 

Stop being a child and make comparisons to politicians rather then you and I.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Mael said:


> He's a fan of Beck?
> 
> You have links to this?





Seto Kaiba said:


> Fox News is the last paragon of journalism in America. They bring forth the facts that liberal-run media like CNN, ABC, NBC, and whatever other won't. Obama, with his typical socialist philosophy is just trying to stifle the rights Fox has to freedom of speech and freedom of the press. Well, the Tea Party won't let his facisism come to pass!
> 
> You bashers are all just indoctrinated sheep, fed lies by the liberal-run media. You aren't in the know, not like I am. You know why? Two words: Glenn. Beck. He brings the facts to the table, he articulates the opinions I have in a way I never could. I've read his books, I watch his program, and this guy gets it.


**


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> You make more spelling errors then a 10 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually blaze. This thread has nothing to do with Palin since its about a poor congresswoman who got shot in the head by a crazed lunatic.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> CONGRATULFUCKULATIONS BLAZE! You have just accomplished them impossible and cooperated with me so Ill mark that as one of your achievements in life.
> 
> Palin:
> *Became Governor of Alaska at one point in time*
> ...



And look the child is continuing to play his game. 

I lol'd at the change you made to Palin

You should put under accomplishments

Finally, stopped humping Palin


----------



## Gunners (Jan 10, 2011)

> Bulllshit
> 
> where were you when he said that "she's accomplished more than I have".


She has accomplished more than you. Don't let your dislike for someone cloud your judgement.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> Since this is sharing day
> 
> I'm curious is anyone taking Razgriez's I'm-independent-flak seriously anymore?
> 
> ...



As bad a politician as she is, and as much as I think she should not be involved in the process at all, you cannot say (by life accomplishments) you are better. She graduated high school, went to college, became governor, got rich, and is basically a leader of a major political party. Granted, she has had 20+ years on you and most of us here to accomplish all that. Who knows what any of us could accomplish in that same amount of time? Insofar though, my point stands.  

In other aspects such as character, I'd normally say that's debatable, but you know, you engage in the same inflammatory rhetoric she does. Worse even, although, you are not a public speaker so...


----------



## Hinako (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Actually blaze. This thread has nothing to do with Palin since its about a poor congresswoman who got shot in the head by a crazed lunatic.



REALLY!?!?!?!


I'm sorry I was too distracted by you and YOUR INDEPENDENT political self talking about how much of a failure Sarah Palin is. 

It's kind of hard when you're getting riled up by your love for her.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> And look the child is continuing to play his game.
> 
> I lol'd at the change you made to Palin
> 
> ...



Hmmm while I cant say I have humped her but I wouldnt mind humping her if you know what I mean. 

Besides I cant put that on the list since for one you hate her and she cant hump herself.



> REALLY!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I was too distracted by you and YOUR INDEPENDENT political self talking about how much of a failure Sarah Palin is.
> ...



Cakes and pies blaze. Cakes and pies.


----------



## Mael (Jan 10, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> **



I actually was under the impression he was incredibly sarcastic over that matter.


----------



## Hinako (Jan 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> REALLY!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I was too distracted by you and YOUR INDEPENDENT political self talking about how much of a failure Sarah Palin is.
> ...


I didn't know to be an independent you had to follow Bender's guidelines.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> As bad a politician as she is, and as much as I think she should not be involved in the process at all, you cannot say (by life accomplishments) you are better.



I'm not even trying to compare her to myself.





> She graduated high school, went to college



So do a lot of other people.  



> got rich



And could have become richer if she had stuck on board.

Wanna look at the salary of other politicians who became governor? They're twice as big as hers.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 10, 2011)

Mael said:


> I actually was under the impression he was incredibly sarcastic over that matter.



His edginess is as dull as his sense of perception I see. Just in case you can't tell, EJ, I'm being insulting.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> I'm not even trying to compare her to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually she probably would of made less if she stayed as governor. He popularity has increased since then and shes gotten onto Fox News and had a book that sold well. As the selfish bitch she is quitting her job as governor definitely benefited her more personally. Do I agree with her methods fuck no I dont but she definitely took a route that has helped her reach whatever twisted goals she has lined up.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Actually she probably would of made less if she stayed as governor. He popularity has increased since then and shes gotten onto Fox News



LOL

So going on Faux news makes one a superstar worthy of praise?



> *Do I agree with her methods fuck no*



Bullshit

According to your logic she should be receiving praise despite the fact she used her magnificent influence to get her sister's husband fired during her tenure as governor. 

Yes, that's really commendable. 

Not to mention she made a rape victim pay for an abortion



Did you see that shit

I didn't compare her to myself once 

Not like you did during your political hissy fit


----------



## the hokage of lol (Jan 10, 2011)

Juno said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-12143774
> 
> 
> 
> Well, shit. :/



good job bystander! play rugby?


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> LOL
> 
> So going on Faux news makes one a superstar worthy of praise?
> 
> ...



Blaze. I well...

What the fuck is this shit? Do you understand a word that I am typing at all?


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Mael said:


> I actually was under the impression he was incredibly sarcastic over that matter.



I don't care. I don't have time to read everybody's entire posting history from thread to thread. If you make a post like that with absolutely no sign of sarcasm, then that post is tender to define that poster. I don't know Seto, I don't care about Seto and I don't follow Seto's opinion. I read that, so as far as I'm concerned he's an idiot. Burden of proof is now on him to prove otherwise - so far he isn't doing a very good job.



Seto Kaiba said:


> His edginess is as dull as his sense of perception I see. Just in case you can't tell, EJ, I'm being insulting.



Is that so? A dude who's entire persona is modeled after a Yugioh character is insulting me? Truly? Well then, perhaps I should just try and dredge some care out of giveafuck bay here... and... unsuccessful. Oh well.

See, what we have here is someone who thinks I should be familiar with him and his opinion, and by not being so my opinion is therefore somehow discredited. Stop giving yourself a boner, pal, I don't care who you are and what you think.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

Seriously Raz you should win an award for being political strawman of the year.

Not only are you unable to refute my point on Palin using her governor influence to make a rape victim pay for an abortion, and get her sister's brother fired but you have yet to prove you're as "independent" as you say you are.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Blaze. I well...
> 
> What the fuck is this shit? Do you understand a word that I am typing at all?



I'd be surprised how anyone is buying what you're selling.

@

Kaiba

Mael

Anyone else

Can you believe that Raz is sticking up for Palin 

the same Palin 

that makes rape victims pay

and got her sisters husband fired?


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> Seriously Raz you should win an award for being political strawman of the year.
> 
> Not only are you unable to refute my point on Palin using her governor influence to make a rape victim pay for an abortion, and get her sister's brother fired but you have yet to prove you're as "independent" as you say you are.



Wai... what in the where the fuck did this come from?

You just stole the best strawman aware of the year from me man with 





> Not only are you unable to refute my point on Palin using her governor influence to make a rape victim pay for an abortion, and get her sister's brother fired but you have yet to prove you're as "independent" as you say you are.



Ive never seen such randomness in such a long time.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Bender, I don't typically try to help people out and shit, and I was kinda hoping you'd just figure shit out on your own.

But Raz is trolling you dude, and he's making it obvious. He started shit out with insults, then admitted that he's just in this argument to upset you, and he's continuing with the obvious charade. 

He tried the same shit with me. I countertrolled him and made him shit his pants in anger, and he hasn't said a word to me since. Now for the love of God you try, because it's pretty hard having to watch him get you all riled up over nothing.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> Seriously Raz you should win an award for being political strawman of the year.
> 
> Not only are you unable to refute my point on Palin using her governor influence to make a rape victim pay for an abortion, and get her sister's brother fired but you have yet to prove you're as "independent" as you say you are.



God, Bender, just shut up. This isn't even on-topic anymore! What relevance does Razgriez's political standing have to this topic? Palin has nothing to do with this either. At all. This about a nutcase that opened fire on an a bunch of innocents and the things you're going on about have little or nothing at all to do with that.



Ejaculation Storm said:


> I don't care. I don't have time to read everybody's entire posting history from thread to thread. If you make a post like that with absolutely no sign of sarcasm, then that post is tender to define that poster. I don't know Seto, I don't care about Seto and I don't follow Seto's opinion. I read that, so as far as I'm concerned he's an idiot. Burden of proof is now on him to prove otherwise - so far he isn't doing a very good job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All you had to do was click to the link on the post, and your questions would've been answered. Your hasty assumption without proper insight only makes your attempt at insulting me ironic.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> Bender, I don't typically try to help people out and shit, and I was kinda hoping you'd just figure shit out on your own.
> 
> But Raz is trolling you dude, and he's making it obvious. He started shit out with insults, then admitted that he's just in this argument to upset you, and he's continuing with the obvious charade.
> 
> He tried the same shit with me. I countertrolled him and made him shit his pants in anger, and he hasn't said a word to me since. Now for the love of God you try, because it's pretty hard having to watch him get you all riled up over nothing.



Cant troll assholes. Not to worry though since Im sure you attitude will bite you in the ass sooner or later.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Wai... what in the where the fuck did this come from?
> 
> You just stole the best strawman aware of the year from me man



Then get off this "No you" back and forth we keep doing and make comparisons to other politicians. You using your oh-so wonderful military career and using my educational achievements does nothing for Palin's image. That's a shit argument and as bad as that one Republican chick that left in the middle of a debate because her "I'm human" excuse. 

Use REAL comparisons. Tell me a POLITICIAN who is as good as Palin.

Meaning, not a 4-year military man who's posting on an anime forum

or me some college geek is as good. Til then yeah, you're a strawman.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm done with this discussion

stick to the topic

I'm through talking about Palin


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> Then get off this "No you" back and forth we keep doing and make comparisons to other politicians. You using your oh-so wonderful military career and using my educational achievements does nothing for Palin's image. That's a shit argument and as bad as that one Republican chick that left in the middle of a debate because her "I'm human" excuse.
> 
> Use REAL comparisons. Tell me a POLITICIAN who is as good as Palin.
> 
> ...



Al Gore. Manbearpig. Im afraid he might be slightly better then Palin though since he did manage to become VP.



> I'm done with this discussion
> 
> stick to the topic
> 
> I'm through talking about Palin



But Blaze! I thought Palin has everything to do with the shooting! I heard from my uncle who was talking to this guy's sister's mother in law that said the shooter was Palin wearing a mask.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to my ignore list Razgriez


----------



## Gunners (Jan 10, 2011)

So many big egos in such a controversial thread........ Delightful.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Cant troll assholes. Not to worry though since Im sure you attitude will bite you in the ass sooner or later.



Oh please, shut the fuck up. You're the one who came in here calling people ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and you're going to sit there and lecture me on my attitude? Stop being a pussy, you wanted to act offensive, I decided I'd try and outdo you.

Cry about it if you like, but if that's the case, I'd suggest you stop using ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to describe other people. And perhaps you could start making some extra money on the side (because now that I know your career field, I know how pitifully low your income is), by bottling up your tears and selling them to me. They're delicious. I'm willing to pay top dollar.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> Oh please, shut the fuck up. You're the one who came in here calling people ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and you're going to sit there and lecture me on my attitude? Stop being a pussy, you wanted to act offensive, I decided I'd try and outdo you.
> 
> Cry about it if you like, but if that's the case, I'd suggest you stop using ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to describe other people. And perhaps you could start making some extra money on the side (because now that I know your career field, I know how pitifully low your income is), by bottling up your tears and selling them to me. They're delicious. I'm willing to pay top dollar.



I used douche and asshole to describe you though.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> I used douche and asshole to describe you though.



I prefer to think of myself as a dick, actually. I certainly don't associate myself with the term douche, cause that's a french word and I hate the french.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 10, 2011)

So apparently, the shooter is becoming more and more unstable and his rantings more incoherent. I suppose that'd be a given though.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> I prefer to think of myself as a dick, actually. I certainly don't associate myself with the term douche, cause that's a french word and I hate the french.



Im sorry your not a dick. Well not yet. Not until you inherit your family's wealth and start throwing its weight around.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

Lady can't verbalize or nothing

Boy am I glad this dick might be facing the death penalty



Gunners said:


> So many big egos in such a controversial thread........ Delightful.



Sometimes it can get the best of a person

...like me


----------



## AlphaRooster (Jan 10, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha    Seto Kaiba was accused as being a Beck supporter!!??  The Irony of my sig was for my amusement, had no idea people thought he was being sincere.

  I'm actually leaving this thread with a smile.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Im sorry your not a dick. Well not yet. Not until you *inherit your family's wealth* and start throwing its weight around.



I see. And what word would you slap on me if I were to take matters into my own hands and... speed up that process?



AlphaRooster said:


> Ha ha ha ha    Seto Kaiba was accused as being a Beck supporter!!??  The Irony of my sig was for my amusement, had no idea people thought he was being sincere.
> 
> I'm actually leaving this thread with a smile.



Yeah, you really got me with that one. As far as I could tell, the two of you were best friends and butt buddies. Honestly, I don't care if I'm misquoting sarcastic posts on here - between me taking 8 month long leaves, getting banned every other week and you same trolls being banned and making dupes and being banned and changing your names and being banned and flipping political sides, I really don't know who is who and what their agenda is.

This is my cafe breakdown, are you ready?

- The cafe is full of shit and I don't know why I torture myself by continuously coming here.

- I hate Jello Biafra. Which is sad because we agree on almost everything.

- I'm a liberal.

- The only other liberals I know of are all the black people on NF, and I have to try and judge based on their name and set whether a person is black or not.

- Then there is the conservatives and the trolls. Nearly impossible to tell them apart.

- Hinako is annoying and needs to shut the fuck up.

- Hellraisinbraisin scares me and he's the only one who does.

- Simulacrum has 13 dupes and 6 of them are liberal.

- Did I mention the cafe is shit?


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 10, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> I see. And what word would you slap on me if I were to take matters into my own hands and... speed up that process?



Assertive? Ambitious? Ballsy?


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> I see. And what word would you slap on me if I were to take matters into my own hands and... speed up that process?



Selfish bastard since Im sure you'll probably end your family in some sort of way to take over.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Selfish bastard since Im sure you'll probably end your family in some sort of way to take over.



According to you, I'm quickly approaching Mr. Burns level of evil.

Excellent.


----------



## Mael (Jan 10, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> *The cafe is full of shit and I don't know why I torture myself by continuously coming here.*



Yeah...why do you?



> - I hate Jello Biafra. Which is sad because we agree on almost everything.



Now this is just butthurt.



> The only other liberals I know of are all the black people on NF, and I have to try and judge based on their name and set whether a person is black or not.



This is unimaginably sad.  Race as a barometer for political ideologies? 



> Then there is the conservatives and the trolls. Nearly impossible to tell them apart.



That's a fair and accurate statement. 

/sarcasm



> Hinako is annoying and needs to shut the fuck up.



No comment.



> Hellraisinbraisin scares me and he's the only one who does.



Like Internet Tough Guy scares or just stupid scares?



> Simulacrum has 13 dupes and 6 of them are liberal.



Proof?



> Did I mention the cafe is shit?



Did I already ask why you're here then?


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Mael said:


> Yeah...why do you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Add to the list that Mael used to be cool but then started taking himself too seriously.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 10, 2011)

Mael said:


> Yeah...why do you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop satisfying the attention whore.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Stop satisfying the attention whore.



I want to whore some attention.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Stop satisfying the attention whore.



I've been a member of this forum longer than you and I have 1/4 the post count. Something tells me that I don't quite come here for the attention.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> I've been a member of this forum longer than you and I have 1/4 the post count. Something tells me that I don't quite come here for the attention.



Its the porn in the bathhouse isnt it.

We all got our secrets its ok. I wont tell daddy.


----------



## Mael (Jan 10, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> Add to the list that Mael used to be cool but then started taking himself too seriously.



Cool story man.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Its the porn in the bathhouse isnt it.



That and the torture I endure by visiting the cafe.

I'm a masochist.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> That and the torture I endure by visiting the cafe.
> 
> I'm a masochist.



I always knew you liked it deep down inside.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Actually, I'm not even sure Mael is the guy I'm thinking about. The starhammer or whatever set is throwing me off.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> Actually, I'm not even sure Mael is the guy I'm thinking about. The* starhammer* or whatever set is throwing me off.



Hahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Judging by the way you're laughing at me, I've obviously referenced the wrong one, but I can't keep up with them all. Warcraft, starcraft, starhammer, warhammer, star trek, star wars, warmachine, starmachine exists too Im sure.

All I know about this is, and I'm just running off memory here but if Mael is the guy I remember, CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAOS LEGION VS THE HOLY MARINES.

Or something.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> Judging by the way you're laughing at me, I've obviously referenced the wrong one, but I can't keep up with them all. Warcraft, starcraft, starhammer, warhammer, star trek, star wars, warmachine, starmachine exists too Im sure.
> 
> All I know about this is, and I'm just running off memory here but if Mael is the guy I remember, CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAOS LEGION VS THE HOLY MARINES.
> 
> Or something.



Just reminds me of the times Id give him crap about starcraft and warcraft are cooler then warhammer thats all.


----------



## Mael (Jan 10, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Just reminds me of the times Id give him crap about starcraft and warcraft are cooler then warhammer thats all.



Which became funny upon retrospect.

/off-topic


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Mael said:


> Which became funny upon retrospect.
> 
> /off-topic



We derailed this thread quite some time ago. Its been a burning pile of wreckage still waiting for the first responders to come and clean it up.


----------



## Magic (Jan 10, 2011)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> I see. And what word would you slap on me if I were to take matters into my own hands and... speed up that process?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, yeah blacks tend to be liberal or dem. I can't begin to understand conservative blacks. @_@


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> Lol, yeah blacks tend to be liberal or dem. I can't begin to understand conservative blacks. @_@



It's like this, see.

>30 blacks = conservative
<30 blacks = liberal

No 30 year old black man is going to spend his time on NF, so therefore all blacks here are liberal.


----------



## Munak (Jan 10, 2011)

So I guess with almost ten pages of mudslinging, can I ask the most inappropriate question now? 

Is she still alive?


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 10, 2011)

Munak said:


> So I guess with almost ten pages of mudslinging, can I ask the most inappropriate question now?
> 
> Is she still alive?





Shes still alive.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 10, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> Lol, yeah blacks tend to be liberal or dem. I can't begin to understand conservative blacks. @_@



blacks that i know tend toward fiscal conservatism, and social conservatism  when they are very religious.  that being said the so called "conservative" party in the US is a sham and a cover for the KKK, so blacks won't join it.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 10, 2011)

Oversimplification of black voters, imo.  But hey, not like this thread has made sense for like 10 pages or so.


----------



## Hinako (Jan 10, 2011)

Saf said:


> A woman gets shot in the face, perfect chance to stick it to them loony libs eh?
> 
> Fucking whore


What? I'm a whore? I think a chill pill would be good for you. There is no question that immediately sticking the blame on Palin with no evidence of the motive from the shooter and calling for campaigning laws to be stricter is a knee-jerk reaction. All the outcry coming from Liberals nonetheless. Liberals need to learn to accept criticism and become less sensitive.



Ejaculation Storm said:


> Hinako is a troll and CTK makes your typical democrat pussy look like Duke Nukem, so.


I'm no troll, son... There are conservative leaning black people on NF( baconbits comes to mind), it's just a fact you're gonna realize in time.


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 10, 2011)

Has this photo been posted yet?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 10, 2011)

^looks like a complete loon



Yami Munesanzun said:


> and of all the posts made that day, FapperWocky's contained the most bullshit, they say.



yep, and yet the black population categorically rejects the republican party. pure coincidence.


----------



## crevo (Jan 10, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> Has this photo been posted yet?



That guy scares the shit out of me 



FapperWocky said:


> ^looks like a complete loon
> 
> *
> 
> yep, and yet the black population categorically rejects the republican party. pure coincidence*.



You speak the truth


----------



## Le Pirate (Jan 10, 2011)

That's a way to get your point across.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 10, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Do we count vegitables as being alive : NO
> She have basic impulse power only so:
> 
> A VEGITABLE SHE NOW IS....



she's not a vegetable, she can communicate.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 10, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> yep, and yet the black population categorically rejects the republican party. pure coincidence.



if you're on one side of the political spectrum, it's kind of obvious that you would reject the opposing side and their views, so what's your point? 

still waiting for hard evidence proving that republicans/conservatives as a whole are a "sham" and "a cover for the KKK".


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 10, 2011)

Basic hand signals do not count as a sign that your brain is in working order after being shot point blank by Elmer Fudd


----------



## The Max (Jan 10, 2011)

^ the fact that she can move her finger is a proof that she is not a vegetable

she may suffer handicap because of the shooting but that does not make her a vegetable.


----------



## Huntress (Jan 10, 2011)

looking at his youtube vids, its like he was brainwashed but trying to sort of unbrainwash himself (but failing obviously lol).
also, anyone notice how his interests said "My favourite interest *was* reading." 
So he doesnt enjoy reading anymore? or maybe he already thought of himself as dead.
I dont think hes anything to do with tea party and shit, but i dont think he was just a crazy loner acting all by himself.
But he is definatly crazy, i think somebody took advantage of that, and he is probably depressed and got some other issues too, so he would be a prime target to coerce/brainwash into doing shit.

also he doesnt look 22, he looks about 35


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 10, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Basic hand signals do not count as a sign that your brain is in working order after being shot point blank by Elmer Fudd



If this is an attempt at trolling it's not a very good one. 

She can comprehend and obey basic commands.  A vegetable is brain. dead. and at best has these sort of instinctive movements that have nothing to do with a 'thought process.'


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 10, 2011)

4ch loves to troll, of course its wrong. he's totalitarian, "back to roots" libertarian(his "mind control" statements mirror the militias quite handily), and also with big dashes of communist sentiment  His taste for religion is also conflicted, as during his videos he frequently attacks god and religion, but last spring burst out laughing when an woman during an exam on abortion was telling her story with tears because she "killed her baby" and "was going to hell"

Throw that in a blender with confusion and a tendency for violence, and a tattered home-life(his parent's didnt even bother to go to his arraignment) and that's what you've got 

*EDIT*

Furthermore, he's not a legitimate grammar nazi because his own grammar is terrible, its just more to do with "they can control your mind using the written word they established during the founding of a society used to harvest slaves for their own ends" More fear of higher control and therefore a real lack of *self* control, this person is a confused individual.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jan 10, 2011)

Im a black, liberal, independent party American Citizen.
Do I think this way because I am black? Partially... But not completely.

Its because I have faith in a system full of political heritics.

America was founded as a do whatever the fuck you want country, and while that works socially, it doesn't financially. We still need to be nationalists. We just need ideals that warrant that behavior.

America rocks. Americans??? Eh... 

Democratic socialism, cuz. :yu


Also, the perp looks way too happy. He needs to be thrown under the jail.
Actually, he looks like remy from _Higher Learning_. Ironic as I type this from college.



Michael rappaport man.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 10, 2011)

Us minority folks have a different outlook than most others in the country


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 10, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> If this is an attempt at trolling it's not a very good one.
> 
> She can comprehend and obey basic commands.  A vegetable is brain. dead. and at best has these sort of instinctive movements that have nothing to do with a 'thought process.'



she's not a vegetable bra, there's no "instinctive movement" that convinces doctors she's still there.


----------



## Juno (Jan 10, 2011)

22,           huh?

Reading Ayn Rand will do that to you.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 10, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> she's not a vegetable bra, there's no "instinctive movement" that convinces doctors she's still there.



Re-read my post.  I said that she wasn't a vegetable, pointing out that she was actually able to think about and respond to commands, whereas a vegetable at best will only have instinctive movements like fluttering of eyes and such.


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 10, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> Has this photo been posted yet?



Looks like a charming gentleman i must say


----------



## fantzipants (Jan 11, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Im a black, liberal, independent party American Citizen.
> Do I think this way because I am black? Partially... But not completely.
> 
> Its because I have faith in a system full of political heritics.
> ...



since when did democrats = socialists? i was under the impression that both democrats and republicans are capitalists. in my parents country at least both conservatives and liberals are hated by the socialist guerrilla.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 11, 2011)

fantzipants said:


> since when did democrats = socialists? i was under the impression that both democrats and republicans are capitalists. in my parents country at least both conservatives and liberals are hated by the socialist guerrilla.



They aren't. Republicans in America call Democrats socialists because they are generally ignorant and foolish.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2011)

Republicans call democrats socialist because Democrats have been in favor of succeeding more and more personal liberties away from people giving it the government for years.

Really the movement is called Progressivism, not Liberalism. Progressivism is very similar to European Socialism, like what they have in Spain.

The confusion comes from the fact that a lot of people who used to call themselves Liberals have tried to rebrand themselves as "Progressives" and progressivism is a kind of Socialism. While Liberals and Progressives have a lot of in common they are not the same exactly.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 11, 2011)

Some forms of socialism is not all bad.  Europe has tons of social programs that gives much more to its citizens compared to the US !


And they have national health care and people over there are much more contented with it and protected compared to the US !


While I am not in for pure socialism (most of Europe still has representative bodies, after all)....I approve in some matters.

After all, Republicans always mixes up socialism with Communism.....which is why I hardly listen to what they say !


Pure capitalism is something I do not approve, however (after all, businessmen cheated off the poor and that was why the government had to step in with the anti-trust laws in the early 20th century).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2011)

That's crazy talk Fruitz  That's an affront to tha "FREE MARKETZ!" 

Who the hell even needs regulation in the first place, certainly not the profit oriented companies, they're straight as a whistle and would never take advantage of anyone


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 11, 2011)

I am not an economic expert by any means, but I am pretty sure strongarm is wrong on his description of socialism. I'm quite positive that stripping of one's personal liberties is a facet of authoritarianism, which admittedly AFAIK, socialist and communist governments tend to veer towards in time. Also, I should mention Republicans have been doing pretty much the same that he's accusing Dems of. I mean, Internet FREEDOM Act for example, remember that?

Anyways, yeah, Americans have this problem of making Socialism/Communism synonymous with anything bad.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 11, 2011)

Republicans mistake socialism with communism.....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2011)

Socialism, Communism, Marxism, Maoism, Muslim-ism who the fuck cares  YOUR STALIN


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 11, 2011)

OH, I MUST BE !


JUST BECAUSE I BELIEVE IN GOVERNMENT REGULATION IN HEALTH CARE TO ENSURE EQUAL ACCESS (or at least an attempt to become more fair) AND GOVERNMENT OVERSEEING FAIR PLAY IN THE MARKET MUST MAKE ME: THE SECOND STALIN !!!!!



I MAY EVEN SHOOT SOMEBODY !!!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2011)

Glenn would say so


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I am not an economic expert by any means, but I am pretty sure strongarm is wrong on his description of socialism. I'm quite positive that stripping of one's personal liberties is a facet of authoritarianism, which admittedly AFAIK, socialist and communist governments tend to veer towards in time. Also, I should mention Republicans have been doing pretty much the same that he's accusing Dems of. I mean, Internet FREEDOM Act for example, remember that?
> 
> Anyways, yeah, Americans have this problem of making Socialism/Communism synonymous with anything bad.



Economics isn't concerned with Social Agendas. Your thinking of Political Science.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2011)

^Then why are you complaining of Obama taking away your civil liberties?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't make up words to what I say. 

Read what I wrote again.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not talking about just in this thread.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm holding out hope that some new whack job takes a pot-shot at POTUS.

But Instead of the Country Mourning his loss we would be celebrating it instead.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ah. In that case I will explain it as simple as possible without getting into the specifics then. 

During the last two years the Federal Government has enacted policies that restrict people's ability to make decisions about their money and what they can do with it by making it cost more to perform certain types of business transactions.

That cost of living in a few years time will be artificially increased by the Health Care law for every American who isn't classified as being poor, by $2,000 per year per person. And that is if you are getting off cheap. In reality if you are responsible person who pays for their own health insurance your real cost living will be going up to $5,000 a year. This fact has, in my opinion has significantly stagnated growth in the economy.

The reason for that is, that employees always have expectations. Everybody from Factory Workers, to CEOs, to Resturant cooks will be seeing their cost rise. Employers have an expectation to therefore increase compensations cover the rises in costs. Doing that significantly decreases both Accounting Profit and Economic Profit (Economic profit is not the same thing as accounting profit). 

Because people expect to be able to make less money in the future, the Health Care policy is causing some degree economic stagnation. 

Entrepreneurship is the vehicle that propels nations out of recessions. Without Entrepreneurship the economy will stay in stagnation. 

Entrepreneurship is the ability for people to take things that belong them, and place them at risk in order to create something better. Entrepreneurship includes, but is not necessarily limited to the creation of new business. Entrepreneurship can also be the creation of a new idea, or a process. Entrepreneurship can also be Charity. Entrepreneurship can be growing a vegetable garden your back yard.

There was a man who used to work for an office who got fired right when the housing market collapsed and the recession began. Three month later he was interviewed by news reports because he took the money he got with his severance deal and used it to open a shoe shinning stand at a local shopping mall. The office worker who had been making $60,000 a year was now an entrepeneur who owned his own business, had three employees, and had a business that was successful enough to allow him to pay himself $100,000 a year.

But its more than that Entrepreneurship is the single thing that made civilization exist in the first place. It is the thing that drove Thomas Edison and Nicola Tessla to create the Light-bulb. It is the thing that allowed pushed people to create Bows and Arrows. It is thing that created simple aggreculture and allowed for the domestication of Animals. Entreprenurship is the thing that makes Humans, human.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 11, 2011)

Humane Human... Inhuman Humanity Digitize Your Inhumanity to Stabilize your Insanity


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 11, 2011)

> Giffords was talking to a couple when the suspect ran up and *fired indiscriminately from about four feet away, Michaels said*.




He was close enough to pwn her with a bread knife.

Clearly, we need to ban bread knives.


----------



## Mael (Jan 11, 2011)

Ya know after countless warnings you'd have learned the rules about flaming and all.

I mean, I'm particularly not offended, but thought before action, man.


----------



## Saf (Jan 11, 2011)

Mael said:


> Ya know after countless warnings you'd have learned the rules about flaming and all.
> 
> I mean, I'm particularly not offended, but thought before action, man.


If they're not going to moderate the forums, they need to not moderate the forums at all. This "you can say anything as long as it doesn't have BAD WORDS" is retarded.

Plus, Hinako needs to hear this. If Hinako is allowed to spew whatever horrifying and offensive shit he does, I should be allowed to say this.


----------



## Hinako (Jan 11, 2011)

Saf said:


> Poors are irresponsible animals.
> 
> You are a ridiculous little bitch. Shut your fucking mouth


Some poors are legitimately irresponsible people. Some make millions only to blow it all away and end up on the streets. 

LOL, why you mad tho? My stuff isn't horrifying or offensive, just words. You on the other hand are using field ^ (use bro) to describe everyday blacks? Correct me if I'm wrong, that is offensive talk. We don't pick cotton anymore bro, this is kinda a bad comparison.


----------



## Saf (Jan 11, 2011)

Hinako said:


> Some poors are legitimately irresponsible people. Some make millions only to blow it all away and end up on the streets.


Ok?





Hinako said:


> LOL, why you mad tho? My stuff isn't horrifying or offensive, just words. You on the other hand are using field ^ (use bro) to describe everyday blacks? Correct me if I'm wrong, that is offensive talk. We don't pick cotton anymore bro, this is kinda a bad comparison.


Not if you have the most basic understanding of history or really anything.


----------



## Toby (Jan 11, 2011)

*Locking this for a while. I'm going to delete all the spam and unlock it in a few minutes but if you guys can't keep this to the convo or the PMs, don't post it here.*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 11, 2011)

bump, freaky ass video from shooter

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L1lsLU-kUw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mayumi (Jan 11, 2011)

his mugshot is the creepiest person i have ever seen.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jan 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qpkxoql4xz0[/YOUTUBE]

Forward to 1:43 for failure beyond epic proportions. Oh Westboro Baptist Church, you never go away, do you??


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 12, 2011)

WBC needs to teach 4chan how to be Omnipotent Trolls.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jan 12, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> WBC needs to teach 4chan how to be Omnipotent Trolls.



Serious true facts.


----------



## Rescuebear (Jan 12, 2011)

The worst part about this is that she seems to be as far as I can tell, more bi-partisan and representative of her constitutes than 90% of the other politicians.

I really hope she's able to return to being a house representative, being that she'd just won reelection in the midterms.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 12, 2011)

I wonder if he's the type of guy Westboro Baptist Church women swoon over.  Could explain some things.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 12, 2011)

They drugged that crazy guys Oatmeal thats why he shot those people and why he's being assinged shower detail in Prison.


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 12, 2011)

Psyconorikan said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qpkxoql4xz0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Forward to 1:43 for failure beyond epic proportions. Oh Westboro Baptist Church, you never go away, do you??


Apparently they're going to picket at the nine-year-old's funeral. I can't fucking believe it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 12, 2011)

Maybe we should picket WBC while they are in mass in Topeka, Kansas.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9ZF_wog1JE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 12, 2011)

Cenk is so awesome, i watch the Youngturks podcast every day derr hurr 

But i have a love hate relationship with Dylan


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 12, 2011)

I was looking forward to some 2 hours of Human Target on Fox tonight but it got pre-empted for 2 hours by some Clown called Barak Obama...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Cenk is so awesome, i watch the Youngturks podcast every day derr hurr
> 
> But i have a love hate relationship with Dylan




*Spoiler*: _tl;dr_ 



When the issue began to focus on the violent climate and rhetoric of American politics, you had people like Harry Reid and certain other Democrats trying to blame the Tea Party and GOP for doing this. Basically saying "We don't say stuff like that, they do!" What I wish they had done is one, make an official statement that acknowledged that they do indeed generate heated rhetoric and take responsibility for it, and for the other side to do the same in turn. Ideally, both agreeing that this was the act of an individual nutjob, plain and simple. He wasn't liberal, conservative, Democrat, Tea Party/GOP, he was just a man spurred by his own demented ideology. 

I don't always agree with bipartisanship. I'm still biased towards liberals and Democrats, but this is one of those issues where I don't feel that exercising that bias does any good. Like stated numerous times, this was simply the act of a deranged individual. Going on about whom is more violent doesn't help anything. At least, in regards to this tragedy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2011)

Even John Bohner is crying about this.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 12, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *Spoiler*: _tl;dr_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A response...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 We don't know the reason for what Loughner did, only he knows that. I won't say it had anything to do with the political climate because we don't know that. But the fact that he went after an elected official, a democrat in particular, and specifically targeted Giffords because he was angry should raise the question itself about what may have caused his motivations. "Oh its such a tragedy". There have been 9 cases in the just 3 years of violence against innocent people DIRECTLY due to hate radio and misinformation by rightwing scare campaigns. So forgive me if one connects these instances of antigoverment sentiment.

The left has been responsible for violence he black panther party many decades ago showed just one of many examples. But i don't want to hear any 'false equivalency' of current events with the left and the right. Because when Reds like Rush come on their radio shows saying directly to "kill the liberals" and when people like Ann Coulter say that "Timothy McVeigh should have targeted the New York Times building", you have to realize that that there is no freakin comparison between calling someone an idiot for what they say, and demonizing someone with falsehoods and lies to the point that someone else goes out and does the deed. 

Nobody should get a free pass. I understand that its a time of mourning. But this shouldn't be like all the other times where we just shake our heads and wait for the next time to do the same thing.


----------



## stream (Jan 12, 2011)

OTOH, Bohner could cry because his lollipop tastes good, these days


----------



## Xion (Jan 12, 2011)

Obama's speech was cringeworthy. I know he basically needed to say something, but it was so trite and ersatz that I had to change the channel.

Speaking about the dead girl as if he (Obama) would right democracy for her sake as that would be what she wanted. All this while the truth of his less-than-democratic stance on recent issues chafed at my patience.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 13, 2011)

So he cant mention the democratic process and what the victims participated in "civil obedience" because of something you assume he did? 

Really, there are a lot of much better reasons to criticize the man than that


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 13, 2011)

The bit about the little girl had me feeling a bit teary eyed, I'll admit.


----------



## Xion (Jan 13, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> So he cant mention the democratic process and what the victims participated in "civil obedience" because of something you assume he did?
> 
> Really, there are a lot of much better reasons to criticize the man than that



Of course there are...substantive issues which I like to and do criticize him for.

This is just an addendum as I feel his little speech was quite vapid.



Caelus said:


> The bit about the little girl had me feeling a bit teary eyed, I'll admit.



Maybe I'm just callous 

I mean I take a very realistic view on the events and don't try to attach myself emotionally to them. The minute you do that you end up plowing through legislation that appeals to emotional sentiment and fervor as opposed to logic. Look at so many of these laws named after children that end up becoming some vast piece of bureaucratic, undemocratic shenanigans due to otherwise isolated, and impossible to eliminate, incidents.

I refuse to be a hypocrite who gets upset at the death of a child when thousands of children die every day of far worse upbringing and in far worse conditions due to general apathy as opposed to straight-out homicide. It's tragic, but it happens.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 13, 2011)

Xion said:


> Maybe I'm just callous
> 
> I mean I take a very realistic view on the events and don't try to attach myself emotionally to them. The minute you do that you end up plowing through legislation that appeals to emotional sentiment and fervor as opposed to logic. Look at so many of these laws named after children that end up becoming some vast piece of bureaucratic, undemocratic shenanigans due to otherwise isolated, and impossible to eliminate, incidents.
> 
> I refuse to be a hypocrite who gets upset at the death of a child when thousands of children die every day of far worse upbringing and in far worse conditions due to general apathy as opposed to straight-out homicide. It's tragic, but it happens.



I'm often callous too, has nothing to do with my forum name. And it wasn't anything that was said, or any political/patriotic feelings that made me upset, it was just the fact that I sat and realized a little girl was killed. Sometimes that will really get to me.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2011)

^This was about making an emotional connection, as is expected of the President during a national tragedy.  It comes with the package.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Even John Bohner is crying about this.



Dude probably cries when takes his morning shits


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 13, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Dude probably cries when takes his morning shits



Side effect of spray-on tan ?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 13, 2011)

There is zero evidence that anything having to do with this killing had anything to do with Poltical Rhetoric.

That said, the Sheriff in this county quite famously ran for his office on a promise to _not enforce_ Arizona's new illegal immigration bill. He is in fact a very left wing guy who engages in some rather heated poltical rhetoric himself. So he does have motives for latching onto Political Rhetoric as being the cause of the murders, regardless of whither or not they have any merit.


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 13, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Maybe we should picket WBC while they are in mass in Topeka, Kansas.


The problem is that they're major attention whores. They know what they do gets huge media attention and controversy, all this anti-picketing only makes it worse.


----------



## Karsh (Jan 13, 2011)

Since the gunman apparently has no motive other than being a nutjob with a "troubled past" (lulz) I see this as just another one of those crazy shootings that happen around the world like in schools and such.

As far as the U.S. goes, right to bear arms indeed.


----------



## Juno (Jan 13, 2011)

Did Sarah Palin just describe the attacks against her as 'blood libel'?


----------



## Mael (Jan 13, 2011)

Juno said:


> Did Sarah Palin just describe the attacks against her as 'blood libel'?



She never was one for foresight.


----------



## Hinako (Jan 13, 2011)

Obama was good during the Memorial service last night. Truly one of his best moments. The memorial service overall was crap.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 13, 2011)

Karsh said:


> Since the gunman apparently has no motive other than being a nutjob with a "troubled past" (lulz) I see this as just another one of those crazy shootings that happen around the world like in schools and such.
> 
> As far as the U.S. goes, right to bear arms indeed.



Actually if this is about anything it is more about how people like Loughner are able to slip threw the cracks of society to do things like this. 

The police in this instance could have at any time they arrested him earlier, held him in prison for a mental evaluation for up to 72 hours. It never happened, and I would suspect that a major reason why that never happened was the shooter's mother was a clerk for the very same police department that repeatedly arrested him, and the same police department who is handling the investigation of the shooting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2011)

Ex-President Bush probably did it.


----------



## stream (Jan 13, 2011)

I had never heard the expression 'blood libel' before, but I just read an article saying that it is related to old urban legends about Jews drinking blood of people. Whatever.

The interesting part to me is that the article ended by mentioning that the expression was particularly ill-chosen, since Gabrielle Giffords is Jewish. Maybe I was not paying attention, but after all this time, I still did not know she was Jewish...

I actually quite like the fact that her religion was so little mentioned. I wish religion was always treated this way in the media, like an unimportant detail. I hope one day, it will be the same with Muslims.


----------



## Xion (Jan 14, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Actually if this is about anything it is more about how people like Loughner are able to slip threw the cracks of society to do things like this.
> 
> The police in this instance could have at any time they arrested him earlier, held him in prison for a mental evaluation for up to 72 hours. It never happened, and I would suspect that a major reason why that never happened was the shooter's mother was a clerk for the very same police department that repeatedly arrested him, and the same police department who is handling the investigation of the shooting.



It's worth noting that just because someone has a troubled past doesn't mean we should be using that to lock them up or whatever one wants to do to prevent such things from happening.

Simple fact is shootings happen, deal with it. All this "IF ONLY" BS is ridiculous as you cannot possibly know someone will do something like that and you sure as fuck cannot prevent it. Even if every person around her was armed and there were metal detectors all around her, even if he was in a mental hospital for six months, he could still and likely would find a way to kill her.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 14, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9ZF_wog1JE[/YOUTUBE]



About sums it all up.  People causing this shit should be arrested and charged as accomplices.


----------



## Hinako (Jan 14, 2011)

*sigh* The knee-jerking in here is very pathetic. Not even Obama can stop the politicizing of such a tragedy.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Jan 14, 2011)

Hinako said:


> *sigh* The knee-jerking in here is very pathetic. Not even Obama can stop the politicizing of such a tragedy.



Not only did he not stop the politicizing of the tragedy, he made it into the launch of his 2012 campaign.



Daily Kos: 

I'll be the first to say it: Together We Thrive will be the Obama 2012 campaign slogan.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 14, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> About sums it all up.  People causing this shit should be arrested and charged as accomplices.



There is no evidence that Vitriol even had anything to do with the shooting, at all. But there is lots of evidence that the man was crazy and had been planning on the assassination attempt for some time.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 14, 2011)

Xion said:


> It's worth noting that just because someone has a troubled past doesn't mean we should be using that to lock them up or whatever one wants to do to prevent such things from happening.
> 
> Simple fact is shootings happen, deal with it. All this "IF ONLY" BS is ridiculous as you cannot possibly know someone will do something like that and you sure as fuck cannot prevent it. Even if every person around her was armed and there were metal detectors all around her, even if he was in a mental hospital for six months, he could still and likely would find a way to kill her.



Excuse me, but it is a simple fact the the Mental Health system in this country boarders on the non-existent. %1 of of the people in this country are Schizophrenics. That is about 3 million people. How many Schizophrenics do you think actually get the mental Health Care they require to be functional members of society? About 1%.

That is the crack that laughner fell into.

I'm not saying anything like everyone with a troubled past needs to be locked up. But in Loughner's case it just  seems easily apparent that there is something mentally wrong with the man. The States needs to have the right of hold people to mental evaluations and use that as basis for determining what you should do with a person.


----------



## Berserk (Jan 14, 2011)

Lol, "blood libel".  I highly doubt she knows the origin of the word and is just throwing it out there for, "Me against the stinkin' liberals" bullshit.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 14, 2011)

> TUCSON ? Law enforcement officials said Friday they have multiple photos of Jared L. Loughner posing with a Glock 9mm pistol next to his naked buttocks and dressed in a bright red g-string.



I read this right after an ex-girlfriend of his was claiming he was faking insanity.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 14, 2011)

uhm....>_>


----------



## Juno (Jan 14, 2011)

erictheking said:


> > photos of Jared L. Loughner posing with a Glock 9mm pistol next to his naked buttocks and dressed in a bright red g-string
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And suddenly the raging blame game ended as the left and right wing were silenced in mutual horror.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2011)

erictheking said:


> I read this right after an ex-girlfriend of his was claiming he was faking insanity.



Planning ahead to fake insanity?  Still, not gonna live it down when that tender, red ass gets ravaged in prison.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jan 14, 2011)

erictheking said:


> I read this right after an ex-girlfriend of his was claiming he was faking insanity.



Things I know cannot be unknown.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 14, 2011)

erictheking said:


> I read this right after an ex-girlfriend of his was claiming he was faking insanity.


I agree with Evil_ghost_ninja's post.

"Things I know cannot be unknown."


----------



## Xion (Jan 14, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Excuse me, but it is a simple fact the the Mental Health system in this country boarders on the non-existent. %1 of of the people in this country are Schizophrenics. That is about 3 million people. How many Schizophrenics do you think actually get the mental Health Care they require to be functional members of society? About 1%.
> 
> That is the crack that laughner fell into.



I completely agree there are gaping cracks in this nation's mental (and regular) health care systems that if remedied could do a lot to help prevent these incidents.

I'm just making the point though that people committed to these kinds of acts will do them regardless of what is available. I mean for a country of 300+ million and fairly lenient gun laws, I'd say that the amount of incidents that actually occur is shockingly small.

Of course regardless of frequency, when they do happen people get up in arms.


----------



## Darth inVaders (Jan 16, 2011)

*One of [the Tucson shooting] victims is arrested at TV town hall*

Don't know if this should go into this thread or its own thread:



> *One of [the Tucson shooting] victims is arrested at TV town hall*
> By David Nakamura
> Washington Post Staff Writer
> Sunday, January 16, 2011
> ...


source: 

That's f**k'd up


----------



## AlphaRooster (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^
 and yet, no one will blame the media for their anti-tea party rhetoric they played the day of the shootings.


----------



## Juno (Jan 16, 2011)

AlphaRooster said:


> ^^^
> and yet, no one will blame the media for their anti-tea party rhetoric they played the day of the shootings.



Trying to compare disorderly conduct to a massacre? Classy.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Jan 16, 2011)

Juno said:


> Trying to compare disorderly conduct to a massacre? Classy.




Nope, not at all. Comparing how a massacre was blamed on people with "no proof" whatsoever, and how a person who is possibly capable of murder, by his own words, from said media who blamed tea partys in the first place.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 16, 2011)

cant wait to buy her debut rap album after she recovers.


----------



## stream (Jan 16, 2011)

By the way, if nobody posted this:



"It is surprising how good politicians are at guessing what goes through the head of a demented and highly dangerous individual."


----------

